# Dynamic Excel "Wiesbaden Charactersheet" D&D (v1.11)



## Amurayi

Heya guys,

we created our dynamic "Wiesbaden Charactersheet" D&D 4.0 for everyone.

Here is the full dynamic Excel version. It has a LOT of options. You should be able to create any kind of character based on the PHB and the MM alternate race options. It also has power, initiative and magic item cards you can fill in. You still need the PHB for the exact details of the powers and rituals tough:
http://www.nzcomputers.net/heroforge/default4e.asp
Current Version: 1.12

PDF version incl. Power- and Magicitem Cards:
http://www.lemonbutter.com/dnd/DnD4Charsheet.zip 

Updates will be under the same links.

If you find any bugs or misspelled terms or words please post them in this thread. We really appreciate it!



Thanks!


----------



## Amurayi

List of changes:

* Version 1.12:* RELEASED 07-07-08
*New features:*
*- Power cards in trading card size!
- Magic item cards in trading card size!
- Initiative card for your char!
- Custom tab - enter everything hot and fancy you find in new non-PHB sources*
- More custom fields for homebrew rules
- Instead of writing 1d8+0 you can write 1d8
- Some fields disapear if you selcet certain options
- You can edit different bonuses of your damage like attack bonus
- Override field for languages
- you can select "no weapon" for your attacks to give you no proficiency
*Design changes:*
- The Attack and Damage fields are now more organized
- Damage is now split up
- The "Used" box dispears for at-will-powers 
- The ability name colors itself according to At-Will/Enc/Daily power
- Made at-will powers field smaller and moved them closer to the other powers on page 2 of the sheet
- Removed "Temporary effects" on charsheet III to make space for more powers
*Bug fixes:*
- Minoor Spellling issuez
- Magic Cloth armor gives your Dex or Int bonus as it should
- Eldritch Blast can be selected as Half-Elf power as well
- Nature not a class skill for rogues anymore
- Feats: "Warrior of the Wild" sets the right skills to trained
- Feats: Weapon Focus Polearm added
- Feats: "Dragon Frenzy" is indicated on benefits when bloodied
- Feats: "Shield Push" changed description
- Gods: Avandra appears on your charsheet if you select her
- 3rd Damage field shows correct value now
- Removed the zeros in the weapon 1 drown-down menu
- Misc bonus for fighters weapon talent appears in both basic attack boxes, not only first one
- Item bonus field for speed can now be edited
- Demigod ability bonuses fixed




* Version 1.13:* TO BE RELEASED
*New features:*
- "Buff" page
- More custom fields for homebrew rules
- Artificer class from Dragon mag
- Updated Warforged race from Dragon mag
*Design changes:*
- At-Will/Enc/Daily Indicator moved to first spot in Favorite Powers
*Bug fixes:*
- Feats bonuses don't stack anymore
*In planning:*
- Auto populating weapon ranges and damage.
- New landscape sheet with bigger fonts and less data

*  NOT A BUG! *
- Skill bonus for humans and eladrins is already included in the amounts of skill you can choose. Skills you are automatically trained with are preselected as trained for you.
- Wizards DO NOT get an extra Utility power with expanded spellbook
- Make sure you scroll up and down in the pop-up menus. You might miss an option you can pick!


*  Known issues: *
- Feat bonuses stack
- Minor issues with Open Office
- The yellow fields indicate which fields you cen edit in the charsheet. However these fields will also print yellow on a color printer.
- The charcheets are optimized for DIN A4. If you use US letter make sure you select the "Fit to page" setting in you rprinting window


*  Things we like and probably won't change:*
- Damage fields don't generate their values automatically. For this we would have to program every power. It would be possible but we won't do this to avoid legal issues.
- Adding the full powers might be a step to far to get in trouble with the WotC legal department. We won't cross this line.
- All PHB Potions are listed in backpack. Just add the number of potions you have next to it. Sell price is per potion. Only because they are listed it doesn't mean you have them.  If you don't like the potions just delete the fields (they are editable)
- No fields for ammunition is a good thing (Do you REALLY count your shot arrows?)
- No fields for character looks, background or traits. You visualize this in your head anyway. We consider doing an extra "fluff" page in the future though.
- Worshipping a specific god isn't recognized as a prerequisite for the Channel Divinity Feats. This way you can use the Override field for custom gods from other settings.
- Using a "staff" (opposed to a "quarterstaff") does not add a proficiency bonus to a Melee Basic attack power (used with Str). Use the Override field to circumvent this or pick "Quarterstaff" if you do Melee attacks with your staff implement.
- "Charsheet page 1": "Class powers" don't list the extra Daily powers Wizards aquire.
- No "Weight" fields. Ask your DM to stop being so anal if he burdens you to keep track of something like this.


----------



## Thasmodious

Very, very nice.  Thanks for this!

I am working a character through it right now and I'll post any problems I come across.


----------



## mrphoenix

thanks!


----------



## Thasmodious

I entered a lvl 6 Dwarf wizard (mc: fighter).  Went smoothly, the setup is easy and elegant.  I see the staff note in your known problems.  When you use a staff as an implement, rather than an attack (with your int to power spells) you don't get the prof. bonus, so that should be correct.  However, when I tried to enter the quarterstaff as a weapon also, it did not give me the prof. bonus.  

Didn't come across any other problems, the sheet is really fantastic.  You, sir, are a god among men.  This thing must have really been a ton of work.

Edit:  One question - does the large PAGE 1 on each of the final character sheet pages print, if you print the sheets?  I don't have a printer hooked up right now to see.  And if so, why?


----------



## withak

Looks great! I have been working on something similar, though you have gotten a _lot_ farther than I have.

A couple things:

 Is this compatible with OpenOffice? Most of the sheet works, but I am getting a lot of error codes.
 Eladrin Education isn't accounted for on the Skills tab.


----------



## GorTeX

Basice Ranged and Basic melee attacks are described on page 287, not 255


----------



## wetzilla

I really like this sheet, it looks like it's going to be very helpful. I've found a few errors in this sheet while using it in open office calc, not sure if thats the reason.

1. +1 to all skills isn't added at level 10, not sure about 20.
2. lots of 502 errors and #value errors, especially in  the skill and feat pages. #value errors in the feat page seem to be for class specific feat names, except in the feat and heroic feats left boxes.
3. Weapon proficiency drop downs can't be changed, says it's protected.
4. There are many errors on the character sheets, ability modifiers aren't being added to ability check totals, lots of ### in various fields, 

This sheet isn't really usable in OpenOffice, but I really appreciate the effort you obviously put into this sheet, and if these are only issues when using this software I can definitely got a copy of microsoft office, because this sheet is going to be very, very useful, as even I have trouble reading my own handwriting sometimes.


----------



## Riley

Your character builder is beautiful!  I used to use something similar in 3e, and was hoping someone would be taking on this kind of task.  (It would be a serious stretch of my Excel-fu to do this.)  And as a first reaction, I also like the layout of your character sheet.

Entering my first character into it (a wiz 1), are the equipment and attack pages still works in progress?  I can imagine a version of your creation in which the various attack stats would be automatically entered and calculated.

In the more immediate term, though, I don't undertand how the "Choose your attack bonus" row is supposed to work.

And again, Great Job!  And Thanks!


----------



## GorTeX

making a fighter. On the Feats page, the feats left and heroic feats left do not decrease if I select Quick draw (I do meet the requirments).

Taking the cleric multiclass feat, Initiate of the faith gives skill training in perceptions (should be religion)


----------



## Magus Coeruleus

Wow this is hard core!  Looks great.  I found a bug and tracked it down-- when a warlord picks which commanding presence, it doesn't make the appropriate feat Tactical Assault or Inspired Recovery available on the feats sheet.  It is looking on the hidden Class Overview sheet for Y26 to be either Tactical Presence or Inspired Presence, but Y26 has a much longer entry starting with the type of presence in single quotes and then a whole description (as part of an IF statement).  I tried hard-coding Tactical Presence into the cell and it made it work, so that suggests that all that needs to be done is for cells like D56 and D96 on the Feats sheet to look for the target string (Tactical Presence or Inspiring Presence, accordingly) as a subset of the cell rather than being an exact match.

Cheers!


----------



## kitoy

I was contemplating doing something similar to this, but chickened out.  This is awesome.  Thanks for all the time and effort you've obviously put into this.


----------



## Thasmodious

Ride is listed as a skill on both the sheet and skill page.  

The word 'type' is misspelled 'typ' in both the Armor and Shield sections of the Equipment page.


----------



## NewfieDave

Great effort! Much better than what I was working on in Excel.

Just a few things I noticed on my first run through making a Dragonborn Warlord...

1) Passive is spelled "Passiv" twice on CharsheetI.

2) I chose Strength for the Dragonborn breath weapon and the notes on the character sheet say to add Strength to both attack and damage. Strength should only be added to the attack roll; Constitution modifies the damage regardless of which ability you choose. Also noticed poison was missing as a damage type choice for this power.


----------



## Thasmodious

Not a bug, but it might be nice to have a place on the Equipment tab, with armor and shield, to input defense bonus from Neck items.

Also, somewhere on the character sheet to list the powers of your magic items would be nice.


----------



## Aloïsius

Impressive...

I noted that Eladrins don't gain longsword proficiency in the feat list and that the "expended spellbook" feat does not add the spell it should allow... 

But for such an early work, this is fantastic.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice

I was playing with the sheet a little and found that when you set up your attacks on the attacks sheet, it won't allow you to not use an implement. As far as I know, implements are not required, they just add a bonus if magical. Setting the sheet up to reflect this would be good. Thanks.

Edit: Using Improvised, Ranged might work. I just don't know if there are other repercussions of this.


----------



## brehobit

VERY nice.  I'll be using this!

One issue I noticed is that +4 or better armor should probably get the masterwork bonus be default...

Mark


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

Riley said:
			
		

> In the more immediate term, though, I don't undertand how the "Choose your attack bonus" row is supposed to work.




At the top of that tab, you input each weapon/attack with the appropriate skills and modifiiers and overrides if need be (like +2 to attack for Eladrins w/ long swords).

Under the basic attacks/powers, you then reference which weapon and pick that attack bonus.

Hope that helps!

As for my "issue" (as the Eladrin one has been pointed out already), when making a ranger with the two-blade style, there isn't enough room under the powers to add the secondary attacks and/or effects.

Also, is there away to get rid of all the magic items found on character sheet II (other than un-protecting the sheet and manually deleting them)?


----------



## redwulf25_ci

Point buy isn't the only system. What about those who are using the "standard array" or those who still roll?

(edit: Ok, it will let me go negative and apparently you just get the standard array by putting the starting value of 8 in the score that will be a 10 but those seem like clunky work arounds.) It looks good otherwise.


----------



## mattcolville

This is the best of these I've seen so far. A.


----------



## Thasmodious

Something that would useful would be a note section on one of the character sheet pages, just a small one, where you could enter text yourself for when a small problem with the sheet does crop up, like the extra spells from expanded spellbook, or notes on what a PC can do with his implement or other small 1/enc bonuses, magic item powers, etc.


----------



## Obryn

Frankly, this is exactly what I've been waiting for for 4e.  In theory. 

If it works like Heroforge, I'm your new biggest fan.

-O


----------



## SuperJosh

For a ranger, no matter which "free skill" ie nature or dungeouneering, you take it assigns you nature.

For what it is worth this is an AMAZING sheet.  Thanks for all the effort you put into it!


----------



## Belorin

Excellent sheet!

Bel


----------



## Amurayi

wetzilla said:
			
		

> 1. +1 to all skills isn't added at level 10, not sure about 20.



You don't get +1 to all skills at level 10. You get +1 to all ability scores at level 11 and 21. Currently works as intended.



			
				Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> when making a ranger with the two-blade style, there isn't enough room under the powers to add the secondary attacks and/or effects.



We are aware that the space is limited on the 1st page. We don't want to make fields larger or lower the typo size though. I suggest you use abbreviations. These "favorite" attacks shall stick to your mind soon enough anyway. We considering making a larger Powercard page like you can already see in the PDF version.



			
				Thasmodious said:
			
		

> Not a bug, but it might be nice to have a place on the Equipment tab, with armor and shield, to input defense bonus from Neck items.



That's a great idea!



			
				Thasmodious said:
			
		

> Also, somewhere on the character sheet to list the powers of your magic items would be nice.



Currently running out of space. We'll look into it.



			
				brehobit said:
			
		

> One issue I noticed is that +4 or better armor should probably get the masterwork bonus be default...



I don't understand what you mean here. Masterwork is a mere "fluff" description that the armor uses a special material. You don't get an extra bonus from it.

Great comments so far everyone... we'll start bug fixing asap.
Meanwhile maybe you like the PDF version (not editable). It has Magic Item cards and Powercars as well:
http://www.lemonbutter.com/dnd/DnD4Charsheet.zip 


We have a problem with the Epanded Spellbook understanding exactly how it works. Maybe you can shed some light on it so we can add it correctly:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4278446


----------



## sircedric4

This is sweet!  And what is even better is now I don't have to do one myself.  It took me long enough to come up with my little power card generator and database support that I was really wondering whether I wanted to take on the large effort for a character sheet.

I wonder if you are thinking about adding power cards to your file?  I have seen the big make your own power card forum, which is where I added the link to my Excel power card blanks and database. (http://beliefsciences.com/4efiles.html)  Hmm, it looks like you have left the sheet unlocked, so I might see what I can do to add my little power card blanks to the sheet for my own use, and tie them off the power information in your sheet. 

Once again, awesome sheet!  This is the one I am going to use for 4e!


----------



## Amurayi

Adding the full powers might be a step to far to get in trouble with the WotC legal department. We won't cross this line.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

Amurayi said:
			
		

> Adding the full powers might be a step to far to get in trouble with the WotC legal department. We won't cross this line.




Ah, but could you link the powers section to the attacks section?  That way some of the information is already there (for those of us with short attention/ADD, I wouldn't have to keep going back and forth, just crack open the book)?  And perhaps make some of the boxes drop downs as well (i.e., range, target, etc)?  And again, room for attacks with secondary attacks and effects.

I don't want to sound disappointed or demanding, I LOVE your sheet.  If I could help, I would offer, but my Excel-Fu is non-existant.

I offer you a huge Thank you my friend.


----------



## Thasmodious

I kinda like the powers sheet to just be a fill as you need sheet.  You can list whatever extra there, your racials, class non attack powers, etc.  Copy the sheet to have more room for powers.  

Speaking of which, I retract my suggestion about needing a space to detail magic item powers (you're right Amurayi, there really isn't room).  When I suggested that I hadn't fully played around with the power sheet and it has plenty of text space (especially since you can change the font size for a particular section) to list non attack powers and magic items and their power.  Works just fine for that.  

Only thing I can think now that might improve that would be to have something like the last two power entries at the bottom of the page be non attack entries with larger text boxes for effects (and the BAB, Damage boxes removed) for those utility powers or magic items that require a lot of explanation.  Even then, that's hardly necessary, if its too wordy, you can just slap a page number under 'Effect' and move on.  

Thanks again for these sheets, they really are wonderful.


----------



## fortunato

great sheet...im so lazy sometimes that I just want to make a quick character to two and your sheet will really help...

a question that came up:

I was making a dragonborn paladin....there isnt a way to add in the divine challenge and class features (lay on hands, etc) because of that I can't select the armor of bahamut feat...just a little fyi

thanks again for all of your hard work


----------



## Amurayi

Thasmodious said:
			
		

> ...have something like the last two power entries at the bottom of the page be non attack entries with larger text boxes for effects ....



We want to leave the decision what power to add in there to the player.



			
				withak said:
			
		

> Eladrin Education isn't accounted for on the Skills tab.



Eladrin have one more skill to set on "trained". This is already accounted for.

Eladrin Longsword profiency is listed under racial features on your char sheet, not under feats.



New version out there with the issues fixed people have reported. 
THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT GUYS!

Version 1.08: RELEASED
New features:
- Freely accessible "Notes" field added on char page 3
- "Equipment": Field for bonus for Neck item
- "Mundane" as option for non-magical items. Shows no value as it's up to the DM to allow these items to be sold.
- Total value of rituals selected
Fixes:
- Spelling issues
- Page 2 Charsheet: Sellprice can have more than 4 digits now
- "Feats": Proficiency fields are now unprotected
- "Feats": "Long Jumper" is now accessible if you are trained in Athletics
- "Cleric multiclass feat, Initiate of the faith" fixed
- "Tactical Assault or Inspired Recovery" fixed for Warlords
- "Dragon Breath": Added poison type
- Ranger Bonus trained skill fixed
- Wands now appear on Equipment section on charsheet
- "Channel Divinity" feats avaiable for paladins, too


----------



## parcival42

*Buggy?*

Just downloaded your sheet and its great!  Only problem I've found is with the feats.  I made a human paladin and chose The Raven Queen as my deity on the first page and then tried to take the feat Raven Queen's Blessing as one of my feat choices.  It was grayed out and listed as an unavailable feat, even though I met the prerequisites: Raven Queen as my deity and Channel Divinity class feature.  
Since that didn't work I just decided to try and take another feat that was listed as available, but when I checked it (I think I chose power attack or something) it didn't reduce the number of available feats that I could take.  
So, I'm not sure if I'm missing something or if its just buggy.

EDIT: WOW!  I didn't even finish typing this post and the problem was already fixed!  Amazing!


----------



## Amurayi

parcival42 said:
			
		

> ...even though I met the prerequisites: Raven Queen as my deity and Channel Divinity class feature...



Works with version 1.08. Did you download the latest version?


			
				parcival42 said:
			
		

> ... it didn't reduce the number of available feats that I could take. ...



Hehe, sorry my bad: Wording error. Should read "Total feats" not "Feats available".


----------



## BR

FIXED: where do you download v1.08? I only still see v1.07


BTW Great work.


----------



## parcival42

Amurayi said:
			
		

> Works with version 1.08. Did you download the latest version?




You guys are fast!
Went' back to the first page to download version 1.08, but its still v1.07...?

Also, do you plan on putting the warforged from the WOTC site in this?


----------



## Amurayi

Same link as provided above.

>Also, do you plan on putting the warforged from the WOTC site in this?

I guess we will update him in the next version yes. The current inbuilt version is still the MM warforged.

We will only update the warforged racial stats for now though. It's not sure if we will add EVERY Paragon Path, Feat or anything else WotC publishes on their website.

If it will appear in LFR then it will most likely be in there!


----------



## wetzilla

Amurayi said:
			
		

> You don't get +1 to all skills at level 10. You get +1 to all ability scores at level 11 and 21. Currently works as intended.




Whoops, I did mean ability scores, and I also messed up on the level. Sorry.


----------



## parcival42

Amurayi said:
			
		

> Same link as provided above.




Not to be a broken record, but the link on the first page that says version 1.08 (this one: www.lemonbutter.com/dnd/Characterforge.zip) is giving v1.07 every time I try it.  I guarantee as soon as I post this it will be fixed and I'll end up looking stupid...oh well, as long as I get the right version!


----------



## LonePaladin

Is the name "CharacterForge" the one you're planning on sticking with? It bears a very strong similarity to my own program, and there's the possibility that people might confuse the two.

Christopher Mathieu
Operations Manager, HeroForge Software LLC
http://www.heroforgesoftware.com


----------



## Thasmodious

When he first posted this, the first post said version: 1.07, but when you d/led it the sheet said 1.06.  If your sheet now says 1.07, I'd say you got the one with the fix?  Perhaps the 1.08 means the current version they are working towards releasing.

I feel special that two of my suggestions are in the new version  

Edit: just d/led the new sheet and my shows version 1.08


----------



## Thasmodious

Noticed something minor.  When working on abilities on the character basics page, you can set all 6 scores to 10 in the points before and points after columns, and it still shows you have 22 pts to spend.  In other words, you can eliminate the 8 starting score.  Not a big deal, obviously.  Someone would need to cheat on purpose to take advantage of that.


----------



## infocynic

This may be a silly question, but I couldn't figure out how to fill in powers/attacks for page 3 of the character sheet. There's only room for 5 on the attacks page and these all show up on Page 1.


----------



## redwulf25_ci

Thasmodious said:
			
		

> Noticed something minor.  When working on abilities on the character basics page, you can set all 6 scores to 10 in the points before and points after columns, and it still shows you have 22 pts to spend.  In other words, you can eliminate the 8 starting score.  Not a big deal, obviously.  Someone would need to cheat on purpose to take advantage of that.




It's not cheating if your DM says "All your scores start at 10".


----------



## Gremdel

Feat Correction:

Improved Misty Step
Flavor Text says Int 15, when it's Int 13
Conditional Statement checks Con >= 15, when it should be Int >= 13

Great work, btw!  Really well done and I appreciate all the hard work.


----------



## warderbrad

*Errors*

I was sent a copy of your sheet at version 1.07 and found some issues that I corrected, and I hope I made some improvements to the user interface part as well.  Please give me a way to send you the modified sheet to let you look it over.

The main area that was an error was the way trained skills were being handled.  As it is someone could break the sheet and get a total of +15 to a skill if a class gives that skill as a class automatic skill (rogue with thievery) and they put an x in the skill and then put a feat in skill training for that skill.  The solution was to change it from three if then statements to one that used an OR.

Other than that the changes were minor but helpful like making boxes for input disappear using conditional formatting when they were not being used.  And in the armor area making the list for special material only list the material that applies to the armor type you have.  And on the character sheet I did a reorganization of the hit point area and made boxes for the healing surges so that users just mark off the ones they used.

Stuff like that.

BTW I got the sheet on the Heroforge Yahoo group, which is really good about finding bugs and developing excel sheets for D&D.  You are more than welcome to join us there and use our people to help make your sheet better. http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/Hero_Forge/


----------



## Thasmodious

Concerning the 'notes' section on the last page (thanks for adding that!), the text boxes don't go line to line, the longer a string you enter in the box, it shrinks the font size to compensate, keeping the whole text string on 1 line.  

I've created about two dozen characters with the sheet so far, I loves it.  And I got my physical books today, I loves that as well.


----------



## Amurayi

(double post)


----------



## Amurayi

Heya Brad,

looking forward to see your version. I send you a PM where to send the file to.

Meanwhile:
Version 1.09: RELEASED 06-09-2008
New features:
- "Attacks": Chosen Powers and Class feature powers can be selected from drop down
- you can now not set a trained skill (through class) trained anymore
- All defenses have a freely editable "Misc" box now
Fixes:
- Minor Design Fixes
- Feats: "Warlock Pact" fixed. You do get a Pact power, not Eldricth Blast
- "Acolyte Power" and "Adept Power" now show the correct powers
- Skills: The "Custom" field can now be edited again
- Special Armor Materials don't produce errors anymore
- renamed Unarmed attacks
- Date not country dependant anymore


----------



## silentounce

Someone mentioned earlier about errors when using open office.  I use that product as well.  I don't believe the question was addressed at all.  Are you guys offering any support for OO Calc?  I just downloaded 1.09 and there are enough problems with it for it not to be of much use.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice

Here is a bug I have found. Under the Arcane Initiate feat, you should be able to choose a wizard at-will power, but it doesn't let you. It also seems like this power should be added to the Powers sheet. 

Also, the Arcana skill should be granted under the Arcane Initiate feat, but it doesn't get checked in the skills sheet. This is necessary for you to pick the Ritual Caster feat. 

Edit: Arcane Initiate also doesn't open the possibility for taking the Expanded Spellbook feat.

It also seems like the Power Swap Feats are not functional yet. These might open the Expanded Spellbook feat.

Anyway, thanks for all the work. This is amazing.


----------



## GorTeX

nice work so far!  

It'd be nice to split damage up on two lines tho..one for the [W] and one for the +Ability.  (just annoying having to edit the cell when my str changes or I change weapon or number of [W] used for a power)

<removed..was looking at 1.07 for this comment>

Pit Fighter adds 1/2 level, not level, to damage when using an action point.

My Armor is listed in the equipment section, but my shield is not (have to put that there manually)

Multiclass: Initiate of the Faith.  On the Character sheet, the Healing Word power is listed in 3 places, two of them are erroneous:
1) under class features: listed as being 1/encounter (should be 1/day)
2) Under multiclass: Cleric (same section, but new list), 1/encounter again
3) under feats: correctly lists it as 1/day


----------



## Obryn

This is really, really good - and I hope it gets even better!

Thanks for spending the time to put it together.

-O


----------



## chris.crouch

*OO Calc fixes*

I love your sheet!

I've had a go at getting it to work better with Openoffice Calc.

Pretty much all of the problems stem from OOCalc being fussier about the distinction between an empty cell and a 0, false or empty string.

3.0 Beta only needs 2 changes on the "Armor _ Equipment" tab:

AD31: =VLOOKUP(IF(LEFT(SMaterial;1)="*";"";IF(SMaterial="";"";SMaterial));$AC$15:$AD$27;2;FALSE())

AB52: =IF($C$6="";0;VLOOKUP($C$6;$ExportSheet.$A$49:$F$68;3;FALSE()))

OO 2.4 is much fussier. It needs zeros put in empty cells on:
Export Sheet, C9
Class Overview, N4:U40
Class Overview, B5:J68
Race Overview, rows 22:39, 41,43,45,47

I hope you decide to at least semi-officially support OO Calc!

[For those who want to try these changes at home, you'll need to understand Format/Column/Show to get at the hidden columns on the Armor sheet; Format/Sheet/Show to get at the hidden sheets; and Tools/Protect Document/Sheet to edit protected sheets]

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## silentounce

chris.crouch said:
			
		

> I love your sheet!
> 
> I've had a go at getting it to work better with Openoffice Calc.
> 
> Pretty much all of the problems stem from OOCalc being fussier about the distinction between an empty cell and a 0, false or empty string.
> 
> 3.0 Beta only needs 2 changes on the "Armor _ Equipment" tab:
> 
> AD31: =VLOOKUP(IF(LEFT(SMaterial;1)="*";"";IF(SMaterial="";"";SMaterial));$AC$15:$AD$27;2;FALSE())
> 
> AB52: =IF($C$6="";0;VLOOKUP($C$6;$ExportSheet.$A$49:$F$68;3;FALSE()))
> 
> OO 2.4 is much fussier. It needs zeros put in empty cells on:
> Export Sheet, C9
> Class Overview, N4:U40
> Class Overview, B5:J68
> Race Overview, rows 22:39, 41,43,45,47
> 
> I hope you decide to at least semi-officially support OO Calc!
> 
> [For those who want to try these changes at home, you'll need to understand Format/Column/Show to get at the hidden columns on the Armor sheet; Format/Sheet/Show to get at the hidden sheets; and Tools/Protect Document/Sheet to edit protected sheets]
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris




Awesome, I hope they include this.  If not I'll do it myself.  I knew it had something to do with zeros because of the errors that were coming up but I didn't feel like bothering with it.

Also, I forgot to thank the original creators in my former post.  It looked great even when it had the few problems!


----------



## Amurayi

Thanks for all the support, guys! We'll look into all issues brought up.
Anna, the Excel guru of our team, didn't work a lot with Open Office so far but yesterday I saw her playing around with it. There are some functions OpenOffice hates like SVERWEIS and DVERWEIS (german excel lingo). Maybe we'll find a workaround. As we have no macros whatsoever, which is a great boon, it would be really great to have it working for Open Office, too.


----------



## MMKyt

Half-elf extra power is not added in the charsheet.
The First Favorite Powers (RANGED BASIC ATTACK) by default Eldritch Blast, in independence of a class.


----------



## warderbrad

PrecociousApprentice said:
			
		

> Here is a bug I have found. Under the Arcane Initiate feat, you should be able to choose a wizard at-will power, but it doesn't let you. It also seems like this power should be added to the Powers sheet.



 the power is chosen via the feats tab right with the Arcane Initiate Feat, however you are right that it does not add it to the list of powers known, it does add it to the list just above "Class / Path / Destiny Features"  I will look at how it can be added to the "At Will" list



			
				PrecociousApprentice said:
			
		

> Also, the Arcana skill should be granted under the Arcane Initiate feat, but it doesn't get checked in the skills sheet. This is necessary for you to pick the Ritual Caster feat.



If you look at the column to the left of where you put the x to designate a trained skill you will see if a skill is a class skill, or not and if the skill is automatically trained (some classes give automatic skills beyond the ones you choose) once the feat is chosen it changes Arcana to "trained"



			
				PrecociousApprentice said:
			
		

> Edit: Arcane Initiate also doesn't open the possibility for taking the Expanded Spellbook feat.



In 1.09 it does make the Expanded Spellbook feat become available as long as you qualify for it, however you pretty much have to to be able to qualify for the Arcane Initiate feat too.  However, I will have to read more on this to see how a non-primary wizard would make use of this feat as they don't have any daily wizard spells to expand on.  It may be that they get a single daily wizard spell but that seems broken as it would increase the number of daily powers by 1 which is not what the feat is trying to do.




			
				PrecociousApprentice said:
			
		

> It also seems like the Power Swap Feats are not functional yet. These might open the Expanded Spellbook feat.



it appears that the data validation to make the list for the new powers is not done yet, I will look more into that when I get home from work.


----------



## melkoriii

Love the Sheet.

Few bugs I found was its missing Fighter lvl 3 Attack power Sweeping Blow

Also Backpack items can not be edited.


----------



## Alphastream

Great stuff!

I did notice that East Rift was not showing as one of the regions.

Thanks,

Teos


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

melkoriii said:
			
		

> Also Backpack items can not be edited.




Unprotect the sheet and then you can delete out those items and enter your own.


----------



## PrecociousApprentice

I am still having problems with the issues that I posted before. Expanded Spellbook, Arcane Initiate Feat, and the Arcana Skill. None work the way they should. Expanded Spellbook never becomes available with the Arcane Initiate feat, Arcane Initiate feat does not add the Arcane skill, no at-will is selectable on the feats page so it doesn't get added to the sheet anywhere. I have v1.09 and these still don't work. Is there a possibility that using Excel for Mac is my problem? I hope not.

On top of that, I had an idea. Is there the possibility to allow GMs to easily modify the game elements like the names of feats, classes, races, weapons, religions, home region list, etc., as well as easily add in new versions of all of these things. Considering how much D&D is house ruled, it seems like any sheet that is aiming at the title of Ulitmate Sheet should alow for campaign specific variation. Adding in some easy database editing functions would send this little app over the top.  

Anyway, great job. This sheet is by far the best I have seen. I was working on another for a while, but you guys have eclipsed all that we were doing there. My Excel-Fu is not nearly as good as yours, and while this sheet is editable as it is, you guys know the gears better than I do, so if you want to get to my suggestions before I do, that would be fantastic.


----------



## warderbrad

PrecociousApprentice said:
			
		

> I am still having problems with the issues that I posted before. Expanded Spellbook, Arcane Initiate Feat, and the Arcana Skill. None work the way they should. Expanded Spellbook never becomes available with the Arcane Initiate feat, Arcane Initiate feat does not add the Arcane skill, no at-will is selectable on the feats page so it doesn't get added to the sheet anywhere. I have v1.09 and these still don't work. Is there a possibility that using Excel for Mac is my problem? I hope not.



I have heard that Excel for mac is as buggy when it comes to involved workbooks.  I do not have a mac available to me to test it, I know that these things do work the way they should on a PC.  It could be a function that is not in the excel for mac or something but without the hardware and such to test I cannot say.



			
				PrecociousApprentice said:
			
		

> On top of that, I had an idea. Is there the possibility to allow GMs to easily modify the game elements like the names of feats, classes, races, weapons, religions, home region list, etc., as well as easily add in new versions of all of these things. Considering how much D&D is house ruled, it seems like any sheet that is aiming at the title of Ulitmate Sheet should alow for campaign specific variation. Adding in some easy database editing functions would send this little app over the top.



 I know from working on the Heroforge project for 3.0 and 3.5 custom data entry or customizing data is one thing that everyone loves, and it would be nice to have it be easier.  However it is a bigger job than most realize.  It was given up on the Heroforge project (other than a custom race tab and a custom class tab which would let you make one custom race and one custom class), the real problem is that it is rarely just data but also formulas that have to change and as such it is more involved than a simple app.  This seems to be even more true with the concept for 4.0 in that everything is exception based so that means that all formulas have to be if option a is chosen then do this otherwise to that.  Being able to rename may not be so bad (other than some formulas which look for the name of the feat would not work right) but putting in custom data could be very tricky.  I wish you the best of luck in trying to build something like that, I know professional excel programmers gave up on it.


----------



## Thasmodious

I was re-entering a 1st level wizard on 1.09 and noticed that the attack bonus sections wouldn't account for the proficiency bonus for dagger.  It wouldn't enter the bonus for quarterstaff either, so I assume this is a problem with the wizard proficiencies.


----------



## keterys

Making a fighter and couldn't select Sweeping Blow as a 3rd level encounter power.


----------



## Cryptos

Thank you!  This is great.

Only two issues I've noticed so far:

 On the second page of the character sheet in the racial features box, it will show the Halfling racial bonus to saves vs. fear as +4.  It's +5 in the PHB.

 Also on the second page of the character sheet in the racial features box, on a Dragonborn with Lightning and Constitution as the ability for Dragon Breath, it says: "Your Breathweapon deals Lightning damage.  Attack rolls are based on your .  You determin your damage with your Constitution."  There's a few typos there and it doesn't fill in the ability for attack rolls.

And it would be nice to have an override on race names (while still entering the racial features) at some point in the future.  Some homebrew campaigns change some of the dopier names from the PHB races.


----------



## warderbrad

Cryptos said:
			
		

> Thank you!  This is great.
> 
> Only two issues I've noticed so far:
> 
> On the second page of the character sheet in the racial features box, it will show the Halfling racial bonus to saves vs. fear as +4.  It's +5 in the PHB.
> 
> Also on the second page of the character sheet in the racial features box, on a Dragonborn with Lightning and Constitution as the ability for Dragon Breath, it says: "Your Breathweapon deals Lightning damage.  Attack rolls are based on your .  You determin your damage with your Constitution."  There's a few typos there and it doesn't fill in the ability for attack rolls.
> 
> And it would be nice to have an override on race names (while still entering the racial features) at some point in the future.  Some homebrew campaigns change some of the dopier names from the PHB races.




Ok I have fixed those issues and sent them in to be included in the next version, I also have added a custom field for Race which will allow you to rename the race, I can't say I have it replacing all fluff text fields but the race name on the sheet is done as well as the dragonborn/drow racial power field on the same tab as the basic data is affected.


----------



## Magus Coeruleus

I have a cosmetic suggestion: The column for selected skills says "trained" which is should say "chosen" or something like that, the way it is for feats.  It's easy to look and think you forgot to pick it when in fact you selected it when you chose a skill-training or multiclassing feat. I recommend a bolder and more consistent way of indicating trained skills and feats regardless of source (chosen, free-with-class, etc.).  Not sure the best way to do this but I'm sure you guys can think of something if you agree.

Looking forward to more fabulousness!


----------



## Magus Coeruleus

I feel kind of ignorant of the right way to enter armor, weapons, attack bonuses, etc. and was wondering if anyone has done a fairly complete level 1 character (preferably a martial one; I'm trying with a warlord) they could post so I can see how people do the Armor & Equipment and Armor tabs, and how that properly affects the character sheet tabs.  I am also wondering if it's intentional that armor and shield are entered twice on the Armor & Equipment tab (under armor & shild and under equipment) as opposed to one looking it up from the other.

Thanks.


----------



## warderbrad

Magus Coeruleus said:
			
		

> I have a cosmetic suggestion: The column for selected skills says "trained" which is should say "chosen" or something like that, the way it is for feats.  It's easy to look and think you forgot to pick it when in fact you selected it when you chose a skill-training or multiclassing feat. I recommend a bolder and more consistent way of indicating trained skills and feats regardless of source (chosen, free-with-class, etc.).  Not sure the best way to do this but I'm sure you guys can think of something if you agree.
> 
> Looking forward to more fabulousness!




I may be misunderstanding you but I think you are looking at the column to the left of where you put the X to select a skill, if so then the skills that say Trained are not ones you have chosen but they are ones that are automatically given you by your class or by a feat (Arcane Initiate and Arcane for example).  I hope that helps reduce confusion.


----------



## warderbrad

Magus Coeruleus said:
			
		

> I feel kind of ignorant of the right way to enter armor, weapons, attack bonuses, etc. and was wondering if anyone has done a fairly complete level 1 character (preferably a martial one; I'm trying with a warlord) they could post so I can see how people do the Armor & Equipment and Armor tabs, and how that properly affects the character sheet tabs.



 I don't have a warlord done however I am willing to help as I can.  You can private message me with the build you are trying to do and I will do it for you and send it to the email address you give me.  Then you can see how it was done and use that to figure it out.  I hope that will help.



			
				Magus Coeruleus said:
			
		

> I am also wondering if it's intentional that armor and shield are entered twice on the Armor & Equipment tab (under armor & shild and under equipment) as opposed to one looking it up from the other.



The reason for there being two places is for item slot management.  Also the info you would input into the equipment area is not the same as what you would put in the armor and shield sections.  The equipment area is for the name of the item (if it has one) the item level and the page reference.  The armor and shield sections to the left of that are for the in game effects and how they apply to the stats of the character.  Yes it would be possible to put the name and level and reference fields over with the armor and shield but that would not make as much sense in some ways as it has nothing to do with what the armor does for the character.  You will find that if you put in a name for the armor that it shows up instead of the type on character sheet II


----------



## Magus Coeruleus

warderbrad said:
			
		

> I may be misunderstanding you but I think you are looking at the column to the left of where you put the X to select a skill, if so then the skills that say Trained are not ones you have chosen but they are ones that are automatically given you by your class or by a feat (Arcane Initiate and Arcane for example).  I hope that helps reduce confusion.



I think *my* wording was confusing  I mean that the yellow cells column in which you enter an X to choose skills is titled "Trained" when I think it should be called "Selected" or "Chosen" or "Choose Skill" (to match "Choose Feat" on the Feats tab).  To the left of that is the Preset column, where it indicates "Class skill" or "trained."  To me, "trained" means you are trained and have the +5 whether it was automatic with the class, chosen from your allotment of skill selections, chosen via Skill Training feat, or given as part of a Multiclassing Feat.  I see a yellow column titled "Trained" with bold Xs and my eye expects that to reflect all of the skills I have training in with the resulting +5.  In fact, that column only reflects skills I select, not including ones that come from the Skill Training or Multiclassing feats.  To realize what feats I have from that I need to look at the Preset column where it says "trained."  My suggestion is that the bolder visual goes to what you have training in regardless of basis for that training, and that the "Trained" column be renamed something like "Chosen Skills" because that's what those Xs represent; you can have a skill trained without an X there so the column should be called something else, I think.


----------



## Magus Coeruleus

warderbrad said:
			
		

> I don't have a warlord done however I am willing to help as I can.  You can private message me with the build you are trying to do and I will do it for you and send it to the email address you give me.  Then you can see how it was done and use that to figure it out.  I hope that will help.



Thanks for the kind offer!  Unfortunately, I tried to PM you and it said you were blocking or not receiving PMs.  Here, I'll post the info I was going to PM and maybe you can PM me with the result?

Not all of the info below is necessary because I only have issues with the tabs I mentioned, but I figure better to be compelte:

Human Warlord 1

Commanding Presence: Tactical Presence
Abilities (22 pt buy): S 16 (14+2 for human), C 11, D 10, I 16, W 10, Ch 14
Main weapons used: Longsword (for melee), Javelin (for ranged)
Backup weapons: Dagger, sling
At-Will Powers (inc. +1 for human): Commander's Strike, Furious Smash, Wolf Pack Tactics
Encounter Power: Warlord's Favor
Daily Power: Lead the Attack
Skills (4 warlord + 1 for human): Athletics, Diplomacy, Endurance, Heal, Intimidate
Feats: Tactical Assault, Multiclassing (Ranger; gives Nature skill training)
Armor: Chainmail
Shield: Light Shield

Thanks again!


----------



## warderbrad

Magus Coeruleus said:
			
		

> Thanks for the kind offer!  Unfortunately, I tried to PM you and it said you were blocking or not receiving PMs.  Here, I'll post the info I was going to PM and maybe you can PM me with the result?
> 
> Not all of the info below is necessary because I only have issues with the tabs I mentioned, but I figure better to be compelte:
> 
> Human Warlord 1
> 
> Commanding Presence: Tactical Presence
> Abilities (22 pt buy): S 16 (14+2 for human), C 11, D 10, I 16, W 10, Ch 14
> Main weapons used: Longsword (for melee), Javelin (for ranged)
> Backup weapons: Dagger, sling
> At-Will Powers (inc. +1 for human): Commander's Strike, Furious Smash, Wolf Pack Tactics
> Encounter Power: Warlord's Favor
> Daily Power: Lead the Attack
> Skills (4 warlord + 1 for human): Athletics, Diplomacy, Endurance, Heal, Intimidate
> Feats: Tactical Assault, Multiclassing (Ranger; gives Nature skill training)
> Armor: Chainmail
> Shield: Light Shield
> 
> Thanks again!




http://www.mediafire.com/?xy0ebnyxew1

did it fast so there could be mistakes but it shows how to use the sheet


----------



## GorTeX

for that warlord..the javelin is a heavy thrown weapon, so you use Str, not Dex, for the attack and damage rolls


----------



## Magus Coeruleus

warderbrad said:
			
		

> http://www.mediafire.com/?xy0ebnyxew1
> 
> did it fast so there could be mistakes but it shows how to use the sheet



Indeed it does show, thanks.  Let me make a few comments and ask a couple of questions while at it:

1) As mentioned, heavy thrown = use Str for javelin even though ranged.
2) Notice on the Attacks tab you used attack bonus 1 for ranged basic and attack bonus 2 for melee basic, which is swapped.  I only mention it because the first time I tried using the sheet I made the same mistake.  I believe that most people will intuitively tend to think of their primary melee weapon first and their ranged next, although that may only be for defenders while rangers and wizards, for instance, may have the opposite.  The KotS pregens show melee before ranged for basic attacks.  I just wonder if the incidence of mistakes would be less if melee basic came first (column E) and ranged second (column G).  Maybe there is some other creative way to facilitate getting the correct attack bonus chosen on favorites/basic.
3) I notice you overrode the attack bonus for the powers, using straight-up Str rather than the BAB, which includes weapon proficiency bonus.  Those bonuses do apply to powers so there's no need for the override.  I looked back at the PHB and unfortunately it is not even mentioned in the Attack section of Powers in the Classes chapter that you should include it, but weapon proficiencies (Equipment chapter, how to read weapon table) says they apply to attack rolls, which is a broad category including powers.  Still, I think they could/should have made this more explicit and I hope it doesn't confuse too many people.
4) So if I want to account for using something like a dagger in melee and ranged I should use 2 attack bonus columns in the Attacks tab, one entering Str and the other Dex, right?
5) I like the way that I can just change the attack bonus # (1-5) for a power and have it update the character sheet accordingly, rather than needing a separate entry.
6) Probably too much to ask, but it would be awesome if under Base attack bonuses you could just specify a weapon and based on a lookup of its properties it could determine whether it is usable for melee, ranged, or both, and accordingly calculate cell values indicating the relevant ability.  Instead of having one Ability and BAB per entry it would have two, one for melee and one for ranged.  If the weapon is only applicable for one or the other, an N/A could appear in the relevant cells (not to be confused with Excel's #N/A).  It would use the light vs. heavy thrown properties to determine whether ranged should use Str or Dex, etc.
7) Edit: noticed something else.  The Attacks tab row with drop downs to select the weapon/implement type (row 8) is called "weapon/implement type" and the one where you entered the damage die (row 10) is called weapon/implement name.  I think row 8 is name, and I'm not sure either what type means or why you entered the damage die.  If you do mean to put the damage then in the future you could consider letting the damage field for the favorite powers automatically calculate that based on whether it's 1[W], 2[W], 0, etc. base damage and which attack bonus (i.e. which weapon) was chosen, where appropriate.  Just a thought.

Again, thanks for your hard work!!!


----------



## melkoriii

Just thought of an idea.

Could you make Attack/power backgrounds change color based on what you pick from the power type drop down?  So if you picked at-will the background would be greenish.
Encounter it would be redish and Daily would be grayish.  Or maybe just the border?

Would make it easy to see what powers were what type.


----------



## warderbrad

Magus Coeruleus said:
			
		

> 1) As mentioned, heavy thrown = use Str for javelin even though ranged.



Yea I didn't pay attention to that sorry


			
				Magus Coeruleus said:
			
		

> 2) Notice on the Attacks tab you used attack bonus 1 for ranged basic and attack bonus 2 for melee basic, which is swapped.  I only mention it because the first time I tried using the sheet I made the same mistake.  I believe that most people will intuitively tend to think of their primary melee weapon first and their ranged next, although that may only be for defenders while rangers and wizards, for instance, may have the opposite.  The KotS pregens show melee before ranged for basic attacks.  I just wonder if the incidence of mistakes would be less if melee basic came first (column E) and ranged second (column G).  Maybe there is some other creative way to facilitate getting the correct attack bonus chosen on favorites/basic.



I was moving fast and didn't realize I had switched them.  You do have a point about how it could get confused and it probably should be more like the WOTC character sheet in that way.


			
				Magus Coeruleus said:
			
		

> 3) I notice you overrode the attack bonus for the powers, using straight-up Str rather than the BAB, which includes weapon proficiency bonus.  Those bonuses do apply to powers so there's no need for the override.  I looked back at the PHB and unfortunately it is not even mentioned in the Attack section of Powers in the Classes chapter that you should include it, but weapon proficiencies (Equipment chapter, how to read weapon table) says they apply to attack rolls, which is a broad category including powers.  Still, I think they could/should have made this more explicit and I hope it doesn't confuse too many people.



I was under the impression that if it said Str vs AC then it was a straight Str stat mod (with level adj).  While it did make sense to use your weapon prof bonus and any other bonuses based on weapon it wasn't clear.


			
				Magus Coeruleus said:
			
		

> 4) So if I want to account for using something like a dagger in melee and ranged I should use 2 attack bonus columns in the Attacks tab, one entering Str and the other Dex, right?



That would be the best way I can think of.


			
				Magus Coeruleus said:
			
		

> 6) Probably too much to ask, but it would be awesome if under Base attack bonuses you could just specify a weapon and based on a lookup of its properties it could determine whether it is usable for melee, ranged, or both, and accordingly calculate cell values indicating the relevant ability.  Instead of having one Ability and BAB per entry it would have two, one for melee and one for ranged.  If the weapon is only applicable for one or the other, an N/A could appear in the relevant cells (not to be confused with Excel's #N/A).  It would use the light vs. heavy thrown properties to determine whether ranged should use Str or Dex, etc.



The problem is that I am sure it will not always be that way.  If we were allowed to use macros we could have the "usual" stat be placed in the box and then let you change it if you need but that doesn't work with OO.  Personally I hate the way OO works and would love to say the hell with OO but that is me.


			
				Magus Coeruleus said:
			
		

> 7) Edit: noticed something else.  The Attacks tab row with drop downs to select the weapon/implement type (row 8) is called "weapon/implement type" and the one where you entered the damage die (row 10) is called weapon/implement name.  I think row 8 is name, and I'm not sure either what type means or why you entered the damage die.  If you do mean to put the damage then in the future you could consider letting the damage field for the favorite powers automatically calculate that based on whether it's 1[W], 2[W], 0, etc. base damage and which attack bonus (i.e. which weapon) was chosen, where appropriate.  Just a thought.



I put those there only for my info while filling the sheet.  One of the improvements I am working on is having a place to put the damage die into the attack slot at the top so that when you are filling out the favorite powers section you don't have to flip in the book.


----------



## warderbrad

melkoriii said:
			
		

> Just thought of an idea.
> 
> Could you make Attack/power backgrounds change color based on what you pick from the power type drop down?  So if you picked at-will the background would be greenish.
> Encounter it would be redish and Daily would be grayish.  Or maybe just the border?
> 
> Would make it easy to see what powers were what type.




This is a good idea, I just hope they don't add more types as the conditional formatting only handles up to three options.


----------



## mserabian

Hey Guys

Great job so far on the Spreadsheet. I did notice one issue on the attacks tab. Only attack bonus 2 seems to work properly. The other attack bonuses don't seem to calculate the proper BAB based on Ability Score (it shows as a blank), and on the character sheet the selected ability bonus and BAB both show as blank.

Keep up the great work!

Mal


----------



## GorTeX

you use the weapon proficiency with any power that has the 'WEAPON' keyword, which all of those warlord powers have


----------



## Anywhere

Amurayi said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the support, guys!




From my site. THANKS for using our sheet and supporting us with bugs   



			
				Amurayi said:
			
		

> Anna, the Excel guru of our team, didn't work a lot with Open Office so far but yesterday I saw her playing around with it. There are some functions OpenOffice hates like SVERWEIS and DVERWEIS (german excel lingo). Maybe we'll find a workaround. As we have no macros whatsoever, which is a great boon, it would be really great to have it working for Open Office, too.




I looked it up and I think that there is a way of easy correction so I will try to make the sheet completly usable to OOcalc. I hope that the open office version is ready to download next week (had a lot of trouble and work around). so please exercise patience and wait till day you can use our sheet with OOcalc.

enjoy playing with the sheet

Lia (Anna)


----------



## wainwrig

*This is awesome, thanks!*

Wow, this is was a wonderful surprise.  I had no idea how much good stuff there was going to be in this spreadsheet.  And I'm thrilled with the way the first page of the character sheet works.  Here are some suggestions for you guys (I went left to right through the sheets).

1) An override column for attributes.  Twice I've wanted to break the rules (e.g. make someone with a 6 STR) and I have to go up and turn off the protection, and then turn it back on.

2) Put an X in the 'Trained' column when its a preset or from skill training.  It's weird to have 5 skills and only 4 X's.

3) Feats.  Gray out all three columns when not available.

4) Link/Pulldown Weapons from Attack sheet to Armor&Equip sheet

5) The "If you start at Level N>1" table seems wrong for Level 2 (at least) but maybe it's a problem with the DMG.  I'll check later.

6) For powers 6-N can't they be entered on the same chart and then just display #6 on using the same format on the 2nd character sheet?  That way you can track them all in the same format.

7) Even better.  Have check boxes above the N power listings, pick five or less, and have those be reported on the first page of the sheet.

8) Keywords as a pulldown, checkmark, list

9) Auto populate weapon ranges and damage.

10) On the second character sheet, I really don't care about the sell price of my equipment.  I'd rather have a column for "Daily Power" that could be checked to indicate it has one, and to make a mark showing that it's been used.  The page number is very useful.

11) For my ranger with TWF Toughness is being included in the HP calc, but not showing up on the Feats list.

12) Finally, I'd shrink the box for Racial Features as it seems too large, and slide feats to the top, so that Utility powers are next to the rest.

Again, awesome job, this sped things up SO MUCH while typing in 4 characters.


----------



## infocynic

^^ I'm sure all of those features would be cool, but I'm most interested in 6, 7, 4, 3, 9, and 8.  In that order.


----------



## Magus Coeruleus

Did someone already mention that in the attack bonuses Wizards' dagger/quarterstaff weapon proficiency bonuses don't show up?


----------



## Stonesnake

Very cool tool, but I found one item.

You should change the Power Attack text to account for two-handed weapon damage. Something like:

"+2 damage (+3 for two handed) for -2 to attack, bonus increases with level"

Or something similar as this is a very popular feat for those who fight with two handed weapons and it's one of those easy to forget things in the middle of combat.


----------



## Amurayi

Heya guys,

the soccer European championship is on so I hardly get Anna off the TV. So here's a minor update for you. Still working on the Open Office issues and some other design possibilities you requested.

*Version 1.10: RELEASED 06-12-08*
*Bug fixes:*
- Linebreak for text on Charsheet page 3
- Feats: "Arcane Initaite" fixed (can be selecetd if trained in Arcana
- Feats: "Initiate of the Faith" description fixed
- Paragon Path: Pit fighter adds 1/2 level to damage now
- Half-Elf extra power now appears on charsheet, too
- Fighter's "Sweeping Blow" added
- Wizard: Proficieny bonus of staff and dagger now shows correctly on attack page
- Backpack Item cells can be edited again
- LFR: East Rift can be selected as Region as well
- Halfling Bonus now listed correctly


to be continued...


----------



## Essobie

Found this thread today just in time for your latest version. Great stuff.

The biggest hole I found in functionality that I wish it had would be calculating damage bonuses. The official character sheet has a "damage workspace" which is similar to what you guys have for the attack bonuses section, except specifically for damage.

Would it be possible to have fields for all the things that could add to a particular ability for damage bonuses? For instance, individual fields for the user to type in bonuses from feats, from enhancements, and then a couple of miscellaneous fields (with a comment section so you remember where a particular bonus comes from).

Seems like you could pull the damage dice from the weapon being referenced from the attack bonus assigned, then add up all the manually listed damage bonuses for a single +N on the actual character sheet. That way you can be sure you are putting in the right numbers.

Other than that, I really can't find any fault in it. I'm blasting out a bunch of pre-gen level 1 characters for friends to play with next week... I don't even care if they use them or not it is so easy!

Expect a dollar (possibly more than one) from me shortly.


----------



## PhantomAOJ

Well, I am impressed with the sheet so far!

I do have 1 problem I've noticed.  The Eldadrin Bonus Skill doesn't show up  on the skill tab.

Also as a ranger (so far), and this is probable a me thing, but the powers did not show up on the attack tab for to choose any @will, encounter or Daily powers.    

Other than minor things, this sheet is impressive and over all very thorough.
Keep up the great job!


----------



## infocynic

Anyone found a good way to upgrade? Seems like it would be a real pain to have to redo your level 30 characters. Even redoing a level 1 character takes some time with copy & paste. HeroForge used an external file with character metadata, but that probably requires macros. Macros to update the sheet are a possibility too--you can still use the entire sheet without macros but if you can use them, you gain the ability to upgrade quickly...


----------



## LEHaskell

Very nice!  I think I like your layout for the "Favorite Attacks" better than WotC's -- I want my Attack bonus and damage together on one line!

Didn't see this minor glitch mentioned:  my tiefling apparently has a Fire Resistance of 5.5!  Looks like the cell doesn't truncate the decimal.


----------



## MrJamela

Shouldn't the extra equipment be deletable? Those spots are coming up protected even in the new sheet.

Fantastic work.


----------



## edveal

Just downloaded the ver. 1.10 and am rebuilding my Halfling Ranger and for some reason "Leather Armor" now adds +3 rather than +2 to AC. Anyone know why or how I fix it?

Thanks


----------



## infocynic

edveal said:
			
		

> Just downloaded the ver. 1.10 and am rebuilding my Halfling Ranger and for some reason "Leather Armor" now adds +3 rather than +2 to AC. Anyone know why or how I fix it?
> 
> Thanks




Check if there's a +1 magic bonus applied on the Armor & Equipment sheet. There was when I tried to duplicate this. That should not be on by default.


----------



## edveal

Thanks that did it.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

still doesn't include the + 2 proficiency for eladrins with longswords.


----------



## SlyFlourish

*no Openoffice*

The sheet worked great in Excel but not at all in openoffice =(

Man I wish there was a standalone version of this.


----------



## tfwoods3

This is a great help, thanks for making it! 

Looking forward to your next update. Did you notice that you have a typo on the Fighter Encounter Power, Crushing Blow?


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

also, under Eladrin training with long sword (in racial stuff), training is spelled incorrectly.


----------



## Belorin

Great sheet!
However, on the attack tab when you input a range in the range field; ex. 5/10 or even 5-10 you get a date, May 10. Just FYI.

Bel


----------



## tfwoods3

I don't think the human Perseverance Feat is being auto added to the saving throws.


----------



## Lairythian

*HP calc bug?*

How is HP calculated?

Reason I ask is PHB states class+con, but no matter what I choose the HP is more than what it should be.

Example... 1st Level Human Fighter, w/Con 14 has a +2 modifier so I would expect the Fighters class HP base of 15 + Con mod, in this case a +2 would be an HP of 17, but the spreadsheet calc's out at 29!

Any ideas?


----------



## Keia

Hit points are calculated on the amount per class . . . plus your constitution SCORE.  therefore, 15 for class plus 14 for Con score equals the 29.

Keia


----------



## sirtayls

Lairythian said:
			
		

> How is HP calculated?
> 
> Reason I ask is PHB states class+con, but no matter what I choose the HP is more than what it should be.
> 
> Example... 1st Level Human Fighter, w/Con 14 has a +2 modifier so I would expect the Fighters class HP base of 15 + Con mod, in this case a +2 would be an HP of 17, but the spreadsheet calc's out at 29!
> 
> Any ideas?



I made the same mistake when I was first making characters until someone pointed out it was base HP plus con SCORE not con MODIFIER.


----------



## Hambot

Belorin said:
			
		

> Great sheet!
> However, on the attack tab when you input a range in the range field; ex. 5/10 or even 5-10 you get a date, May 10. Just FYI.
> 
> Bel




Belorin, just type ' before entering 5/10 so excel knows you aren't trying to enter a date.  It won't display the extra ' that you typed either.


Thank you so much to whoever wrote this sheet.  It is totally awesome.  I love how it displays all the numbers added together for BAB and skills.  I'm still learning the new rules, so having it all spelled out clearly allows easy adjustment for using a power with a different weapon.  My girlfriend picked it all up really quickly.  I also gave her powercards which she used at first, but once she got the hang of what the powers did, she relied only on her character sheet, so excellent job done there.

One question though - how do you get something to display on the ranged basic attack and melee basic attack fields on the RHS halfway down on character sheet 1?  I input the data into the powers sheet that happily spat out the numbers for BAB, but the corresponding basic attack stuff had to be entered by hand.  Was this the intent?


----------



## Ariaya

thank you so much for sharing this!  I did notice a couple of issues as I built my Tiefling Warlock ... For the tiefling fire resistance you don't round down for the level bonus.  Also, on the Tiefling trait Infernal Wrath is mis-spelled as "Infernal Wraith" and it's missing a note about the Con bonus being added to damage.

Very very cool!  Thanks!


----------



## warderbrad

I understand and respect the desires of Matthias and Anna in what they want the sheet to do.  However I am one that doesn't want to do a lot of typing to make a character, most specifically in the areas of the powers and the attacks tab.  My usual use for something like this is either for an NPC I need fast or a backup PC when mine dies, and you have to get them done quick.  I have spent the last day and a half entering all the data from the PHB powers and am in the process of redoing the entire attacks tab to simplify the coding (no offense Anna I am very respectful of what you have done here).  When I am done I will share the end result with anyone who wants it but I won't post it here as it would compete with Matthias and that is not what I want.


----------



## Hambot

The Rogue Weapon talent isn't included at the moment.  (+1 proficiency for daggers)
The increased damage dice for shuriken is manually chosen anyway.

Warderbrad, I would want that altered spreadsheet for NPC generation, but I also want to keep supporting Matthias and Anna because these things need to be maintained, otherwise they stop being so useful once the splats come out.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly

I would also like access to that sheet, Warderbrad.


----------



## melkoriii

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> I would also like access to that sheet, Warderbrad.





Same


----------



## infocynic

melkoriii said:
			
		

> Same




Absolutely, this is too much of an improvement to pass up.


----------



## tsadkiel

I would also be interested.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

warderbrad said:
			
		

> I understand and respect the desires of Matthias and Anna in what they want the sheet to do.  However I am one that doesn't want to do a lot of typing to make a character, most specifically in the areas of the powers and the attacks tab.  My usual use for something like this is either for an NPC I need fast or a backup PC when mine dies, and you have to get them done quick.  I have spent the last day and a half entering all the data from the PHB powers and am in the process of redoing the entire attacks tab to simplify the coding (no offense Anna I am very respectful of what you have done here).  When I am done I will share the end result with anyone who wants it but I won't post it here as it would compete with Matthias and that is not what I want.




I would like a copy Brad, just to compare and contrast the 2 sheets.

Thanks!

Eric/KT


----------



## Thasmodious

The lvl 9 warlock daily Curse of the Black Frost is misnamed Curse of the Black Forest.


----------



## warderbrad

I will give more info when I am closer to being ready to send out the sheet.  I just wanted everyone to know why I wasn't working on fixing things in the current sheet.  Sorry if my post was misleading.


----------



## Charwoman Gene

What is your opinion of someone ripping out your calculations and using you layout for a very differently focused sheet?  With attribution, of course.  I traditionally like very dumb sheets.  But I like your layout of the actual Excel Character Sheet.


----------



## Magus Coeruleus

Charwoman Gene said:
			
		

> What is your opinion of someone ripping out your calculations and using you layout for a very differently focused sheet?  With attribution, of course.  I traditionally like very dumb sheets.  But I like your layout of the actual Excel Character Sheet.



Keep in mind that layout is for A4 format paper and not Letter sized (8.5x11).  Thus, it may not be as ideal as you think.  (Not to criticize them since that's a typical size in Europe, I believe, but U.S. people and printers (like me/mine) may find it suboptimal from a layout perspective.


----------



## Hambot

New Zealand uses A4 too!

I love this sheet, but the Attack tab is its weakest page.  Oh, and the total experience on the first sheet doesn't link through properly to the gold and xp adventure sheet later on.  Override works fine though so its only an issue if you use the sheet to track the PC throughout the campaign.


----------



## fsnaig

Hi,

I really like the spreadsheet. It is the best one I have found on the web, by far.

I found a couple minor things that need fixing:

Eladrin Education: “Trainging” is misspelled, it should be “Training”.

Feats Taken on Character Sheet II - Multiclass Feats - Sneak of Shadows: “rouge’s” is misspelled, it should be “rogue’s”, and I couldn’t find the source to correct it.

Character Basics Transport Sheet
A18: choosed is not grammatical, it should be chosen
A62: choosed is not grammatical, it should be chosen

Choosing Ranger as a class incorrectly triggers selection of the Feat - Toughness, rather than Two-Weapon-Fighting, which causes a miscalculation of Hit Points.

Keep up the good work! I am looking forward to the finished product.

fsnaig


----------



## Lairythian

*Larger Text or Fields?*

...any chance the fields or text could be made a bit larger for folks wearing readin glasses?

...if not perhaps using a few black fields with white text might do the trick?


----------



## warderbrad

Lairythian said:
			
		

> ...any chance the fields or text could be made a bit larger for folks wearing readin glasses?
> 
> ...if not perhaps using a few black fields with white text might do the trick?




I know in the sheets I make I tend to move away from the black with white text due to the ink consumption that it takes when printing.  However it should be easy to apply such a format on your own to help you see better.  If you need help doing that let me know off list and I will be happy to walk you through it.

If you are referring to the input tabs I would suggest using the zoom feature to zoom in the view to make everything appear larger.  

I hope that helps.

Brad


----------



## Rowe

Oh thank heaven! Heroforge for 4E all ready!

took our group 3 hours to make characters the other night.  So glad this is out now.  Spend more time on back story then figuring out stats  /score


----------



## burgerking

Sorry, i might be blind, but how do I:

1) Edit the backpack section? Can't find it.
2) Type in the Equipment's Weight and drop down to Level 0? Found out just scroll for Mund. type.

Thanks.

BTW, Great work.


----------



## dark666105

Rowe said:
			
		

> Oh thank heaven! Heroforge for 4E all ready!
> 
> took our group 3 hours to make characters the other night.  So glad this is out now.  Spend more time on back story then figuring out stats  /score



 i might be mistaken but i dont think this is actually heroforge, its something completely different made to mimic the old heroforge but for 4e rules, as far as i know the official heroforge for 4.0 isnt out yet, but damn i love this spreadsheet. ive been looking through metric tons of fan made character sheets in pursuit of the one i felt was perfect for me and i could pass on to my friends. this one has proven to be such when matched with custom power cards (cant include all the power info on a sheet without wizards approval so i understand why it all isnt in here.) but again thank you for this optimal sheet


----------



## fsnaig

Hi,

I found a few more minor problems as I was working on what a 30th level character might look like:

On Character Sheet II: Cell BR63 incorrectly references Armor & Equipment K20, when it should reference K18.

Selection of Skill Training as a Feat triggers the list prompt, but the list is inaccessible, making actual selection of the Skill Training impossible.

On Character Sheet II within the Class/Path/Destiny Features: Paragon Path Features longer than two lines do not display properly.

On Character Sheet II within the Feats: Epic Tier Feats longer than one line do not display properly.

On Character Sheet II within the title for the Backpack: “Wonderous” is misspelled, it should be “Wondrous”. 

fsnaig


----------



## malcolm_n

This is some great work; leagues beyond what I was toying with making.    Any way to have expanded spellbook update your powers and allow you to select your third available daily spell?  I hadn't seen anywhere for it, but I could have missed it.


----------



## infocynic

Bug: if you enter 0 for the damage (e.g., "Cause Fear" Cleric Encounter 1), critical damage will be #VALUE instead of 0. Workaround: Enter 1d0+0 as the damage.

Still would really like to see the attacks section expanded to include attacks linked to "Other Powers".


----------



## PrecociousApprentice

Warderbrad, that sheet witht the powers added in would be amazing. I would like a copy if possible. I was planing on doing it, but I have my hands full with another project for sharing with EnWorld. All this Excel madness has gotten me enthused.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

burgerking said:
			
		

> 1) Edit the backpack section? Can't find it.




You have to unprotect the sheet and type it in.


----------



## mattcolville

Can someone post a finished character using this sheet? My group and I are having problems with it and it seems like we're hand-entering a lot of stuff I think the sheet is supposed to do for us.


----------



## DMStehlek

*GSL and the Wiesbaden Sheet*

How is the GSL going to affect this sheet? I didn't get too far through the document before I found that 'interactive' items, such as this spreadsheet, are not allowed by the GSL as written.

Perhaps it will become clearer whenever they get around to putting up the fansite license. I'm sure they do not want competition for the fee-based character creation software (by 'they' I mean Hasbro/WotC), though I fail to see how a spreadsheet like this one could impact their bottom line. Maybe that's why they have lawyers and I don't. Humph!


----------



## Lairythian

warderbrad said:
			
		

> I know in the sheets I make I tend to move away from the black with white text due to the ink consumption that it takes when printing.  However it should be easy to apply such a format on your own to help you see better.  If you need help doing that let me know off list and I will be happy to walk you through it.
> 
> If you are referring to the input tabs I would suggest using the zoom feature to zoom in the view to make everything appear larger.
> 
> I hope that helps.
> 
> Brad



I can understand regarding the consumption of ink using personally owned printers (instead of company assets   ). My interest isn't so much the spreadsheet while using it, but the end product after it's printed out. It's very difficult to read, even with my reading glasses. The entries are very small.  I've no clue on how to make the fonts bigger without breaking the spreadsheet I fear. So, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## warderbrad

Lairythian said:
			
		

> I can understand regarding the consumption of ink using personally owned printers (instead of company assets   ). My interest isn't so much the spreadsheet while using it, but the end product after it's printed out. It's very difficult to read, even with my reading glasses. The entries are very small.  I've no clue on how to make the fonts bigger without breaking the spreadsheet I fear. So, any help would be greatly appreciated.




Unfortunately due to the amount of data in the fields in each area the only way to make the font bigger would be to totally redesign the sheet.  The other option would be to print to PDF and print on a 11x17 page but that becomes hard to deal with in sheer size.

I would offer to make you a custom one but with all the other things I have going on it would be some time and the bad thing is since in this sheet so many of the calculations are being done in the character sheets when a new version came out it would require a complete reworking to remake the custom sheet layout.

I wish you luck in finding a solution.


----------



## tfwoods3

Bring on 1.11 !


----------



## Superboy

I'm having problems with the fighter attack bonus for one-handed or two-handed weapons. The bonus seems to only appear as a Misc bonus in the second base attack box of Charsheet1 for whatever attack listed in the Attack Bonus 2 in the "Attack tab".


----------



## ccmage

the problem with Open Office is if a field is empty, it has no value.  i havent look thru all the code yet, but if u fill the empty spaces with 0s in the arrays, it will fix alot of the errors.


----------



## Arbanax

*Charactersheet" D&D 4.0 (v1.10)*

Hi Complete newb when it comes to excel and 4e so just working through how to roll up a character and using this sheet to make sure I'm correct.  

But couple of things:

First of all this has to be the clearest sheet I've seen and love the way it finally outputs.  

But there are loads of boxes for which I don't have a drop down option and I'm not sure what I'm supposed to put in.  

Is there a faq or guide?  for instance not sure what to put where in the all the attack boxes.  I'm using the drop downs as listed but what does keywords mean?  And some boxes don't let you fill them in, like target but it won't let me fill it in?

Also weapon prof isn't added in as far as I can see.  For instance basic attack dex + weapon prof should = +5 but I get just +3 (for 16 dex).

OK I'll keep fiddling with it see what I can find out but would appreciate some guidance.  

thanks 

Ab


----------



## infocynic

Arbanax, there's at least one existing sample character linked earlier in the thread. That's really going to be your best bet for studying how this works. I think keywords is perfectly clear if you actually have a copy of the PHB in front of you. Weapon proficiency does work correctly if the powers and attacks are setup right.


----------



## Stonesnake

Really love the program, found a few spelling mistakes (all on the CharsheetII tab)

In the Racial Features section, "Eladrin Education: Trainging in one additional skill" -- "training" is misspelled.

Rogue Weapon Talent: ...When you whield a dagger..." -- "wield" is misspelled.

I actually saw a few others in there, but those are the most obvious (i.e. they are current on my character sheet).


----------



## fsnaig

Hi,

I caught another minor glitch with characters who take the Multi-Class Feat as a Rogue.

On Character Sheet II within the Class/Path/Destiny Features: The second part of  the full description (the part that describes the damage) of the Multi-class Sneak Attack from the Class Overview Sheet, cell X19 is missing.

Ranger's Hunter's Quarry and the Rogue Sneak Attack work fine for listing the damage bonuses, but the Multi-class version of Sneak Attack doesn't.


----------



## oldbone

How do you edit armor of you have Eladrin armor?  I tried overriding the -1 speed/skill check and it didn't change my speed.  (I tried 0, -1, and 1)


----------



## Amurayi

First off: Thanks warderbrad for helping answering questions. We appreciate it! And a big thanks to everyone posting, reporting bugs and contributing suggestions here. We read every post and consider every option you guys propose!

Biggest thanks goes to Anna, who covers all the Excel programming now!  

*Some requests for more infos:*


> >Selection of Skill Training as a Feat triggers the list prompt, but the list is inaccessible, making actual selection of the Skill Training impossible.




No idea what you mean here. Please give more details. Thanks!



> >On Character Sheet II within the Class/Path/Destiny Features: Paragon Path Features longer than two lines do not display properly. On Character Sheet II within the Feats: Epic Tier Feats longer than one line do not display properly.




We can't recreate this problem. Please give an example of class, level and Paragon Path. Thanks!



> >The First Favorite Powers (RANGED BASIC ATTACK) by default Eldritch Blast, in independence of a class




Huh, sorry? What do you mean here?



> >For powers 6-N can't they be entered on the same chart and then just display #6 on using the same format on the 2nd character sheet? That way you can track them all in the same format.




Please explain a bit further. We don't understand what you want here.



> Selection of Skill Training as a Feat triggers the list prompt, but the list is inaccessible, making actual selection of the Skill Training impossible.



It seems to work for us. Please details your char build and when the error accurs. Thanks!



> Bug: if you enter 0 for the damage (e.g., "Cause Fear" Cleric Encounter 1), critical damage will be #VALUE instead of 0



Simply don't enter anything. That should do it, too. 




*Some insights:*


> Would it be possible to have fields for all the things that could add to a particular ability for damage bonuses? For instance, individual fields for the user to type in bonuses from feats, from enhancements, and then a couple of miscellaneous fields



We considered and did a rough layout. It turned out to look more complicated than doing the math for D&D really is. So instead we'll leave it as is to keep it simple.



> >I am also wondering if it's intentional that armor and shield are entered twice on the Armor & Equipment tab (under armor & shild and under equipment) as opposed to one looking it up from the other.




In the equipment table you can enter whatever fantasy name you want for your items. In the left table you have to select the proper type so the bonuses calculate correctly.



> Open Office / Macros / Saving char in external file



We started to go throguh the current file to make it more compatible for Open Office. It's not our prime focus atm though
.
We have no expierience with macro programming. So unless someone else does you most likely won't see any kind of feature like this from us. Sorry!



> I input the data into the powers sheet that happily spat out the numbers for BAB, but the corresponding basic attack stuff had to be entered by hand. Was this the intent?



The Basic Attacks could be different for every class. So we leave it up to the player to enter whatever they want.



> I have spent the last day and a half entering all the data from the PHB powers and am in the process of redoing the entire attacks tab



We won't cross this line for copyright reasons. If all the powers would be fully implemented you wouldn't need a PHB anymore. The new 4E gaming license doesn't even allow to create char generating software. We are walking on thin ice here already. You won't offer a file which has all the details of the PHB. Go buy the book and look forward to WotC CharGenerator tool in D&D Insider! Meanwhile use our lil' tool here.  



> What is your opinion of someone ripping out your calculations and using you layout for a very differently focused sheet?



You're welcome to do it!



> any chance the fields or text could be made a bit larger for folks wearing readin glasses?



Hmm, we have a LOT of infos to give. Hardly see a way to make parts bigger. Anything in particular you find hard to read? But we are are fiddling with options to make the fints bigger on page 2 if you have less than X feats for example.



> how do I: 1) Edit the backpack section? Can't find it.
> 2) Type in the Equipment's Weight



You edit the backpack section irght on teh charsheet. Everythign that's yellow there can be edited. Don't write down weight! The excel sheet will delete itself if you write down the weight of objects! 
(Seriously: We believe that weight is nothing a hero should be concerned about. There are no weight fields.)



> The second part of the full description (the part that describes the damage) of the Multi-class Sneak Attack from the Class Overview Sheet, cell X19 is missing.



Cell X19 is for the rogue class, not for the multiclass feature. We might add the damage info in an upcoming version though.



*Some things people considers bugs but aren't:*
- Rangers do get "Toughness" if they chosoe "Two Weapon FIghtign Style". They do NOT get "Two Weapon Fighting" (p.201). See page 104.
- Extra feats and skills for humans and Eladrins will automatically be added to your "skills/feats avaiable".


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

Amurayi said:
			
		

> >The First Favorite Powers (RANGED BASIC ATTACK) by default Eldritch Blast, in independence of a class
> 
> Huh, sorry? What do you mean here?





First off, let me thank YOU for making this sheet, it's awesome!

Now, what he means by this is, no matter what class/race you make, Eldritch Blast comes up at the Ranged Basic Attack on the attack section.

It appears that name place holder (for an example of what to put) is always Eldritch Blast.

Easy enough solution is to click on the box and type in short bow, crossbow, etc.


----------



## Eccles

Thasmodious said:
			
		

> The lvl 9 warlock daily Curse of the Black Frost is misnamed Curse of the Black Forest.




That's a much better name! Can we leave the spreadsheet as it is and change the PHB?


----------



## Amurayi

Eccles said:
			
		

> That's a much better name! Can we leave the spreadsheet as it is and change the PHB?



ROFL!!!

Damn, guess the reason why we misread this is that we actually DO LIVE close to the original "Black Forest" in Germany. 



New version online:

* Version 1.11:* RELEASED 06-20-08
*New features:*
- Expanded Spellbook is featured now
- Design Update: Some fields vanish if you do not need to select anything (like no Extra Power selection if you are not a Wizard)
earlier
- Override field for race
- Override field for abilitys (works up to 50)
- Under "equipment" you can select a weapons you noted on the "attacks" page in Weapon slot 1
*Design changes:*
- Potions can now be deleted from backpack
- Shield will appear on charsheet even you don't enter a description 
- changed postions of "rituals" and "utility" powers field so all powers are closer together
- Human and Half-elf extra powers are now listed under the regular power table
- If you select a skill you are already trained in, the X turns red
- "Power Attack" feat got a bit longer description
*Bug fixes:*
- Several spelling erros
- "Toughness" appears on Feats list of you pick the Ranger's Two Wepon fighting style (hp were calculated correctly before though)
- Override fields for armor skill and speed penalty fixed
- East Rift now selectable as LFR region (now for sure!   )
- Eladrins now gain their proficiency with Longswords as intended
- All "Range" fields don't give out dates anymore
- Tiefling Fire resistance bonus was calculated incorrectly
- Attack bonus override now is a real override
- Armor Check bonus override now works as intended
- "Toughness" now correctly appears if you select the Ranger's Two-Weapon fighting style
- "Rogue Weapon talent" now works as intended
- "Arcane Initiate" feat: You can now select powers
- Fighter attack bonus for one-handed or two-handed weapons now shows up in all BAB fields


----------



## warderbrad

Amurayi said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Open Office / Macros / Saving char in external file
> 
> We started to go through the current file to make it more compatible for Open Office. It's not our prime focus atm though
> .
> We have no experience with macro programming. So unless someone else does you most likely won't see any kind of feature like this from us. Sorry!




Actually making it Open Office compatible and putting in macros are exclusive, since Open Office does not support Macros.

As for saving to an external file, it is not hard, but at the current time the sheet is not so big as to need it anyway.  When the sheet gets to the point that it is so big it cannot be emailed even by zipping it then such a thing should be considered.

One macro that would be easy enough and would help (again not usable in Open Office) would be one that would reset all fields to their default values.  This can be replicated by saving a fresh copy and never overwriting it but accidents can happen.  The question then becomes should the sheet strive for compatibility with OO or be more robust and such.


----------



## GorTeX

I like what you've done with this sheet so far.

I think splitting the damage out would work better (see attached)

Makes changing one thing easier  (change of weapons, ability mod, feats etc).
I just added lines
Damage die (XdY)
Ability Mod to Damage
Feat Mod To Damage
Misc Mod to Damage

the damage line is now the formula of
=IF(E37<>"",E37&"+"&TEXT((E39+E41+E43+E10),"0"),"")


----------



## Superboy

Amurayi said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!
> 
> 
> - Fighter attack bonus for one-handed or two-handed weapons now shows up in all BAB fields




Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Hambot

What is the best way to update a character sheet version 1.10 to 1.11?

ie.  What is the best way to copy and paste the data across in excel 07 from an existing sheet to the new version?  Is there a way to do it sheet by sheet, or are you stuck doing it cell by cell?

Other than typing it all out again with each update, that is.


----------



## GorTeX

if you copy sheet for sheet, you'll lose the new additions or mess up some formulas (most likely).

Doing it by hand again isn't that difficult, and you can copy/paste the text only cells


----------



## Pierson_Lowgal

Thank you for your time and effort.


Nature is not a rogue class skill.

Though these aren't errors per se, I think they should be changed in the starter-sheet: the +2 on thievery and the +1 enhancement on armor.


----------



## hennebeck

Not seeing this reported anywhere...

Humans get 1 extra trained skill at level 1.
It yells at you and threatens to blow up if I try to add it.

Thanks for all the effort.


----------



## Amurayi

hennebeck said:
			
		

> Humans get 1 extra trained skill at level 1.



The sheet already gives you 1 more to your avaiable skills to pick. It's already inbuilt. Compare to another race.


----------



## ccmage

i am working on fixing the errors in open office. and i am kind of stuck at armor equipment. can u explain to me how it works? especially armor_equipment.ab51 , ab52, and ab53.


----------



## Aussiehams

G'day all. just a quick thanks to the guys who put this together. It is Boss.

1 little suggestion though. Is it possible to add the "standard adventurers kit" to the equipment section. 
Mainly because I am to lazy to type it all in and I imagine most characters will have it.

Cheers.


----------



## warderbrad

ccmage said:
			
		

> i am working on fixing the errors in open office. and i am kind of stuck at armor equipment. can u explain to me how it works? especially armor_equipment.ab51 , ab52, and ab53.




AB51 is looking to see if the material you have chosen is compatable with the armor type you have chosen.  In my opinion not the best way to do this but it is how they chose to do it.

AB52 is checking the min magic bonus required for the special material

AB53 is checking to make sure both are correct


----------



## hennebeck

I was putting an X in the trained skill for Religion. (As a cleric)
It's red, but it probably should already populate that field with one so as not to let me put another.


----------



## ccmage

thx warderbrad.


----------



## Evil Knivel

Amurayi said:
			
		

> *Bug fixes:*
> - Several spelling erros




 
LOL!

Edit: Thanks for the sheet!!


----------



## nobodez

First off, I love the work y'all are doing.

But, I've found a few problems.

1) You can't select to use no implement for a power. I know it sounds odd, but you actually don't need to use an implement for implement powers, but you get a bonus when using magic implements.
2) I can't figure out how to do a Dragonborn's breath, since it too doesn't use an implement. Since all of the attack bonuses use implements/weapons, but the Dragonborn's breath doesn't use either, I can't figure out how to make it work on the attack's tab.
3) Weapons automatically apply the proficiency bonus without checking for actual proficiency. (I know it's odd, but I've got a dragonborn warlock that doesn't use an implement but does use a halbred without proficiency). I'm adjusting it with a -2 misc. penalty, but I would have thought it would have been smarter.
4) The power menu on the attack tab has two versions of powers on it (my 1st level DB Lock has two versions of all his class powers on that dropdown menu).


----------



## ccmage

*open office sheet*

i modified the MS sheet v1.11 to work with open office. i havent fully tested it yet. most of the errors r fixed. if u c any problems, let me know.  i will try to fix them.

http://www.savefile.com/files/1623023

thx the original creators for their good work. this is a really good worksheet.


----------



## warderbrad

hennebeck said:
			
		

> I was putting an X in the trained skill for Religion. (As a cleric)
> It's red, but it probably should already populate that field with one so as not to let me put another.




having it put a X in that field would require a macro which would remove all ability for the sheet to be Open Office compatible.  Any level of automatic filling of info that would later be editable would result in this same issue.

Making it appear red is done with Conditional Formatting which does not require the macros.


----------



## silentounce

ccmage said:
			
		

> i modified the MS sheet v1.11. i havent fully tested it yet. some of the errors r kind of fixed. if u c any problems, let me know.  i will try to fix them.
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/1623023




Thanks much!! Haven't even looked at it, but I'm sure that it's better than nothing!  Downloading now.

And thanks to the original creators for allowing this and trying to accommodate those without MS Office.


----------



## infocynic

Maybe an upgrade system like Heroforge had would work. You make a 2nd sheet with macros in it that change whatever cells need to be changed in the original. Someone with only access to OpenOffice can still use the original sheet but has to reinput all their data or get a friend to do the upgrade for them (or do it at work? )... but those with Excel and macros could get a little benefit. Once it was written once you'd just have to change the macro based on what cells changed, which should be easy enough that even someone who doesn't know VBA would be able to do it if they have existing code to copy/modify.


----------



## JEstr

Ok, I feel like a total moron.  Is the equipment and pricing working?  I can get a price on any piece of equipment I set with a magical enhancement, but when I set to mundane I get nothing.  Am I missing something?


----------



## ccmage

i think according to the rule, unless ur DM allows it, u cant sell any non-magical items.


----------



## JEstr

Ahh, my mistake then, I assumed this was for calculating the cost of the equipment you owned.


----------



## Anywhere

infocynic said:
			
		

> Maybe an upgrade system like Heroforge had would work.



Sure it would be nice to have but my intention of working without macros was to get it useable with OpenOffice. Except that I don't know anything about the work with macros.



			
				infocynic said:
			
		

> You make a 2nd sheet with macros in it



The idea of two sheets, one with and one without macros, sounds good in the first moment, but then I must up date two sheets which is horrible.


Thank you all for using the sheet.

Lia


----------



## Stonesnake

Found a new bug. If you select the "Warrior of the Wild" feat and select the skill 'Dungoneering" you don't get the "trained" preset on the skills tab.

I think I saw one or two like this as well in the multiclass feats, but this one I am trying use, so it is pretty obvious...

Also this a small thing, but can you please remove all the presets in the "default" template. I had my players use this template to make their 4th edition PCs and they ALL had the +1 Magic Bonus for their 1st level character's armor -- it's set that way in the default template and nobody caught that error.

Even I forgot to remove it when I was a new 4th edition character. Thanks! Love the tool.


----------



## elandy

First of all, congratulations for this great tool. I was going to make something like this, but yours is better than anything I would ever do  .

I found a couple of things (by now) that should be revized:

1: The bonuses from Improved Initiative and Quick Draw are both "feat bonus", so they should not stack.

2: The Drow racial power "darkfire" does not appear in the "attacks" tab.

Also, like Stonesnake said, can you please remove all the presets in the "default" template? It also has another "error": +2 to Thivery in misc. I´ve already clean it up myself before send it to my players, but it would be nice to have it clean on next versions.

Another thing that I should appreciate is if you can put enough space for all the powers in the attack tab, so that we don´t have to delete "old" powers, perhaps with a "favorite power" check cell (like that on trained skills or chosen feats) to choose what powers appear into the character sheet.

Sorry if some of this things where said before. I didn´t had time to read all 12 pages.
And sorry for my english; it´s not my foreing language.

Thank you again for such a great sheet.

Andy


----------



## GorTeX

Expanded Spellbook feat works for Daily spells now, but you can't enter a 3rd Utility power


----------



## Anywhere

GorTeX said:
			
		

> Expanded Spellbook feat works for Daily spells now, but you can't enter a 3rd Utility power



See page 195 PHB. You only gain a 3rd Daily spell and no Utility spell.


----------



## ssj4megaman

I had to register to tell you this is the most amazing char sheet/create i have ever used... something i dont understand.. in my campaign i got a "staff of the warmage" 
Now under attacks i have staff set as implement, and i am adding my magic missile attack. But for crit damage it keeps saying 14+1d6?? where is it getting this 1d6 from, and its seems to be doing this for all my magic attacks with the staff implement. 

1. As far as i can tell, a staff is 1d8 dmg not 1d6.
2. a magical item adds 1W to the total magic dmg done so for magic missle with a staff magical staff implement it would be 14+1d8.

*edit..
for further info.. the staff of the warmage is a level 3 item with +1
to both atk and dmg.

no only high crit magic weapon add both the Magic dmg extra of that weapon and also the weapon base dmg also... staff are not high crit so i would only do the extra 1d8 dmg for the magic on it.... but even if it was just a +1 with no other magic on it, its still 1d8 not 1d6. 

2nd part is this only occurs when magic bonus is set to 1, when set to 0 the 1d6 disappears from crit..


----------



## fsnaig

Hi,

You requested clarification from me on several points. Here goes.

Selection of Skill Training as a Feat triggers the list prompt, but the list is inaccessible, making actual selection of the Skill Training impossible.

No idea what you mean here. Please give more details.


On Character Sheet II within the Class/Path/Destiny Features: Paragon Path Features longer than two lines do not display properly. On Character Sheet II within the Feats: Epic Tier Feats longer than one line do not display properly.

We can't recreate this problem. Please give an example of class, level and Paragon Path.


Selection of Skill Training as a Feat triggers the list prompt, but the list is inaccessible, making actual selection of the Skill Training impossible.

It seems to work for us. Please details your char build and when the error occurs.


I decided the best way to do a thorough test was to build a 30th level character, an Eladrin Ranger, with Two Weapon Fighting Style, Stormwarden Paragon Tier Path, and Eternal Seeker Epic Tier Path.

Here are the particulars of the build:
STR 22 CON 13 DEX 22 INT 12 WIS 20 CHA 12

Powers
At Will: Hit & Run, Twin Strike
Encounter: Armor Splinter, Cheetah's Rake, Cloak of Thorns, Wandering Tornado
Daily: Blade Cascade, Cruel Cage of Steel, Bloodstorm, Weave a Web of Steel
Utility: Unbalancing Parry, Evade Ambush, Expeditious Stride, Throw Caution to the Wind, Longstrider, Forest Ghost, Master of the Hunt

Feats-Heroic Tier
Multiclass Rogue
Alertness
Improved Initiative
Nimble Blade
Sure Climber
Two-Weapon Fighting

Feats-Paragon Tier
Agile Athlete
Danger Sense
Feywild Protection
Secret Stride
Seize the Moment
Uncanny Dodge

[Feats-selected at Epic Tier] Problem here, see details below
Blind-Fight
Flanking Maneuver
[Skill Training: Arcana, followed by
Ritual Caster] Problem here, see details below
Two-Weapon Flurry
Unfettered Stride

Paragon Path Features
Blade Storm
Stormstep Action
[Twin-Blade Storm] Problem here, see details below

Epic Destiny Features
Seeker of the Many Paths
Trickster's Control
Eternal Action
Seeker's Lore
Seeking Destiny


Here are the problems this generates:

Selecting Skill Training on the Version 1.10 spreadsheet did not allow selection of that Skill, which I wanted to be the Arcana skill, either from the Feats sheet or the Skills sheet.
Selecting Skill Training on the Version 1.11 spreadsheet automatically selected the Skill Endurance, with no choice being given, again circumventing selection of the Arcana skill.
This rendered my intention to take the Feat Ritual Caster impossible.

On Character Sheet II, there were two errors in text-wrapping.
The first error in text-wrapping occurred in the Class/Path/Destiny Features list, where text-wrapping only shows two lines of the description for Twin-Blade Storm.
The second set of errors in text-wrapping occurred in the Feats list, where ALL of the Epic Tier Feats (Blind-Fight, Flanking Maneuver, Two-Weapon Flurry, and Unfettered Stride) fail to text-wrap after the first line of each of the descriptions.

I found one other minor inconsistency for the justification on the Utility Powers on Character Sheet II, in that it is centering the text, rather than left-justifying it.

Hopefully, this is clearer, and will lead to you being able to figure out the causes for these minor problems.

Overall, I think the spreadsheet is brilliant, and most/all of my gaming group are likely to be using it. Keep up the good work, and I am confident it will become the debugged, final product we are all hoping for.

fsnaig


----------



## RPG_Tweaker

I am a bit confused as how to apply some data on the _Attacks_ and _Armor & Equipment_ page.

I haven't read the entire thread so if previously addressed, please point me to the appropriate page...


How do I set up for a Ranger's two-weapon fighting style use in the BAB columns?

Is the +1 damage for Two-Weapon Fighting added to the Damage row of the Melee Basic Attack column (thus increasing critical damage)?


How do I set up the multi-weapon damage for exploits (i.e. Twin Strike and Jaws of the Wolf) as a Favorite Power?

How do I set Nimble Strike for use with a Hand Axe? is it controlled by DEX (as per the exploit) or by STR (as per the weapon)?

How do I include the AC & Reflex bonus granted by Two-Weapon Defense?

-----

Possible bug: I chose Avandra as a deity on the _Character Basics_ page but it doesn't appear on the _Character Sheet I_ page.

-----

BTW: This is a VERRRY cool record sheet.


----------



## James McMurray

Race overview says "Human Bonses" instead of "bonuses"

Either I'm not understanding it, or the skills are not working right. My human wizard should have 5 skill (Arcana +  3 class + 1 Human), but only gets 4. "Skill Training at 1st Level" comes from the class sheet + race. But it doesn't seem to be calculating it right because the "skills left" field is totalling up all of the skills in the training column, including the freebie from class.

The deity doesn't transfer to the character sheet unless entered in the override field.

Great sheet by the way! When a buddy first showed it to me, I didn't use it because it couldn't handle Expanded Spellbook. Now that that column has been added, it totally blows every other sheet I've seen out of the water.

Thanks for the hard work!


----------



## James McMurray

Also, is there a way to easily format the pages to fit on letter instead of A4? I can fiddle with column heights (or even get rid of rows I don't use) if I need to, but if someone has a better solution I'd love to hear it.


----------



## JeffJ2112

Thanks a lot for this!

The only problem I've found, and I could be wrong about this, is that the Human Perserverance feat isn't accounted for in the defenses.

Thanks again

JeffJ


----------



## James McMurray

Human Perseverance doesn't modify your defenses, it modifies your saving throws. The human racial bonus (+1 to Ref, Fort, and Will) is accounted for.


----------



## fsnaig

James McMurray said:
			
		

> Also, is there a way to easily format the pages to fit on letter instead of A4? I can fiddle with column heights (or even get rid of rows I don't use) if I need to, but if someone has a better solution I'd love to hear it.




Set the Print Area to include the entire sheet. Then go to Page Setup, and select Fit to 1 page wide by 1 page tall. This should solve the problem.

fsnaig


----------



## Lab_Monkey

First of all, great resource!  Thank you very much.

A couple of suggestions:
  There doesn't seem to be a way to add an item bonus to speed.  You have the box set up, but I don't see a way to add it anywhere.
  There are no longer item bonuses to ability scores.  That column of boxes could be eliminated.
  When one enters Elf as a race, "Elfen Weapon Proficiency" is misspelled on that character sheet.  It should be "Elven".

I'll point out others as I find them.  All in all, fantastic work!


----------



## Hambot

To James - for your skills some are automatically selected as trained, then it shows you the remaining skills you have left to choose.


----------



## James McMurray

When I gave my human wizard a total of 5 skills (including Arcana, which was preselected), the skills remaining went to -1 instead of 0. I should have available Arcana + 3 from class + 1 from race.

Nevermind, I see now. I was putting an X in the trained column for arcana so it would look like all the others. I didn't realize that it was already preselected.

Thanks!


----------



## r-kelleg

hi there
found a little mistake in the characterI!z149

=SI(Attacks!I26="";"";Attacks!M37)​
it should be M26, right ?


----------



## Stonesnake

Weapon Focus Polearm seems to be missing from the Feat list.


----------



## James McMurray

Got a couple questions:

I'm probably missing something obvious, is there anywhere put how many ritual components you've got, preferably total gp value per category?

Same as above, but for mundane gear like torches, etc.?

And something minor I noticed: On character sheet II the rituals and Utility power cells are centered instead of left aligned. Not a big deal at all, just figured I'd toss it out there.

Thanks!


----------



## Zsig

James McMurray said:
			
		

> Got a couple questions:
> 
> I'm probably missing something obvious, is there anywhere put how many ritual components you've got, preferably total gp value per category?
> 
> Same as above, but for mundane gear like torches, etc.?
> 
> And something minor I noticed: On character sheet II the rituals and Utility power cells are centered instead of left aligned. Not a big deal at all, just figured I'd toss it out there.
> 
> Thanks!




1) on char sheet II there are yellow boxes, on these you can insert whatever you want. (ie. Torches and mundane items on Backpack, and right above your gold pieces there are places to insert material components for rituals)

2)You can disable the protection of the sheet and arrange it the way you want.

Some stuff I noticed:
-Fighter's Weapon Talent auto assings the bonus to the attack even though it's not displayed on the BAB chart. That gets a bit confusing at higher levels where you don't know if it's being omited or not. Also, if you place a "1" on the "Misc. Bonus Override" field it won't change a thing (since it's already being added). It gets even more confusing if you for example got another Misc Bonus Mod. (ie. Kensei Focus)

-Feat Armor Specialization (Scalel) should read Scale (E139) (the one at D139 is right)

-If you make a Tiefling, looking at Char Sheet II you'll see you have a feature called "Infernal Wraith" should be Wrath.

I guess that's all.
Keep up with the good work.


----------



## James McMurray

Thanks! A laid out section on the rituals tab for that would be sweet, but I'm not so lazy I can't just type it in. Well, not yet anyway.


----------



## mattcolville

I feel like I must be missing something here.

Is there a way to get my Powers to show up on my character sheet, or is it presumed that you'll type it in yourself?

Right now, character creation is so each my group aren't using this sheet because all they really need is something to calculate their power stats and this sheet doesn't seem to do that. So they're just using index cards.


----------



## James McMurray

On the powers tab, the orange boxes are drop down lists you can select the appropriate powers from. They'll then be added to CharsheetII.


----------



## mattcolville

James McMurray said:
			
		

> On the powers tab, the orange boxes are drop down lists you can select the appropriate powers from. They'll then be added to CharsheetII.




All I see on CharSheetII is "Viper's Strike."

What we're looking for is;

Viper’s Strike Warlord Attack 1
You trick your adversary into making a tactical error that gives your comrade a chance to strike.
At-Will ✦ Martial, Weapon
Standard Action Melee weapon
Target: One creature
Attack: Strength vs. AC
Hit: 1[W] + Strength modifier damage.
Increase damage to 2[W] + Strength modifier at 21st level.
Effect: If the target shifts before the start of your next turn, it provokes an opportunity attack from an ally of your choice.

Except with the Attack and Hit stuff replaced with your actual attack bonus.

I mean to say; making a dude in D&D4 is so easy that using that excel sheet is only worth it for us if it'll calculate all our power stuff for us.


----------



## hendelmasad

*Love the sheet, but...*

I created a Paladin with Bastard sword.  On the attacks tab I selected Bastard sword but the damage listed is incorrect.  It says 1d8+3 when it should be 1d10+4.  Otherwise, my group loves this sheet.  So simple to use.    

Keith

OK, I get it.  Got to put damage in yourself.   sorry for the silly post!


----------



## infocynic

mattcolville said:
			
		

> All I see on CharSheetII is "Viper's Strike."
> 
> What we're looking for is;
> 
> Viper’s Strike Warlord Attack 1
> You trick your adversary into making a tactical error that gives your comrade a chance to strike.
> At-Will ✦ Martial, Weapon
> Standard Action Melee weapon
> Target: One creature
> Attack: Strength vs. AC
> Hit: 1[W] + Strength modifier damage.
> Increase damage to 2[W] + Strength modifier at 21st level.
> Effect: If the target shifts before the start of your next turn, it provokes an opportunity attack from an ally of your choice.
> 
> Except with the Attack and Hit stuff replaced with your actual attack bonus.
> 
> I mean to say; making a dude in D&D4 is so easy that using that excel sheet is only worth it for us if it'll calculate all our power stuff for us.



 What you want is the attacks tab. These filled out correctly will take appear on Charsheet I (Not II). You do have do some of the work like telling it what attribute to use and what defense to target, and what the damage is, but the author feels that including that information would violate the license agreement (and it very well might, I haven't read it). 

Sadly you are limited to 5 plus the 2 basic melee/ranged, which is not even enough for a level 1 character with a cross-classing feat. AFAIK there is as-yet no way to get powers to appear on the "Other powers" tab despite a few questions about it on this thread. 

On a side note: I'd like to see the at-will powers "Used" boxes turn gray/black with conditional formatting.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

mattcolville said:
			
		

> All I see on CharSheetII is "Viper's Strike."
> 
> What we're looking for is;
> 
> Viper’s Strike Warlord Attack 1
> You trick your adversary into making a tactical error that gives your comrade a chance to strike.
> At-Will ✦ Martial, Weapon
> Standard Action Melee weapon
> Target: One creature
> Attack: Strength vs. AC
> Hit: 1[W] + Strength modifier damage.
> Increase damage to 2[W] + Strength modifier at 21st level.
> Effect: If the target shifts before the start of your next turn, it provokes an opportunity attack from an ally of your choice.
> 
> Except with the Attack and Hit stuff replaced with your actual attack bonus.
> 
> I mean to say; making a dude in D&D4 is so easy that using that excel sheet is only worth it for us if it'll calculate all our power stuff for us.




Nope, you  have to type it in yourself.

Of course, if you get a different weapon during the game, you'd have to figure out the damage and attack bonuses by yourself anyhow.


----------



## Agamon

Amurayi said:
			
		

> *  Things we like and probably won't change:*
> - Adding the full powers might be a step to far to get in trouble with the WotC legal department. We won't cross this line.
> - All PHB Potions are listed in backpack. Just add the number of potions you have next to it. Sell price is per potion. Only because they are listed it doesn't mean you have them.
> - No fields for ammunition is a good thing (Do you REALLY count your shot arrows?)
> - No fields for character looks, background or traits. You visualize this in your head anyway. We consider doing an extra "fluff" page in the future though.
> - Worshipping a specific god isn't recognized as a prerequisite for the Channel Divinity Feats. This way you can use the Override field for custom gods from other settings.
> - Using a "staff" (opposed to a "quarterstaff") does not add a proficiency bonus to a Melee Basic attack power (used with Str). Use the Override field to circumvent this or pick "Quarterstaff" if you do Melee attacks with your staff implement.
> - "Charsheet page 1": "Class powers" don't list the extra Utility and Daily powers Wizards aquire.
> - No "Weight" fields. Ask your DM to stop being so anal if he burdens you to keep track of something like this.




Not only is it a great sheet, but the love this part!


----------



## donaroriak

Hi and thanks for this amazing tool!

I just wanted to highlight a minor spelling gripe: you have a general "german" tendency to join together separate words.
Examples include: Characterinfo, Playername (in Character Basics), Skilltraining (in Skills), Charaktername (in Charsheet I, also wrong spelling), Playername (in Charsheet I)

Apart from that, this is really useful!


----------



## Anywhere

donaroriak said:


> I just wanted to highlight a minor spelling gripe: you have a general "german" tendency to join together separate words.
> Examples include: Characterinfo, Playername (in Character Basics), Skilltraining (in Skills), Charaktername (in Charsheet I, also wrong spelling), Playername (in Charsheet I)



mmmhh... :-D I can't deny my native land


----------



## fsnaig

*Favorite Powers*

Hi,

I like that the Sneak Attack power from the Multi Class Feat Sneak of Shadows appears as a possibility under Favorite Powers. However, the Weapon/Implement field does not display the weapon from either the Attack sheet or the Transport Attack sheet, whichever is the proper source.

Would it be possible to get the Class Features, e.g. Hunter's Quarry and Prime Shot from the Ranger class, to also appear on the list of possible Favorite Powers?

Thanks again for the great work!

fsnaig


----------



## ighost

Looks great!
Ill keep this thread bookmarked for future updates!


----------



## firesnakearies

This thing is awesome!  Thanks a lot for the obviously large amount of hard work on this.


----------



## Tonester

Nice work, but I've noticed that your team is making the same mistake that many of the char sheet/generators are making.

Weapons should not be tied to ability mods.  Only powers should have ability mods.  Weapons are merely implements for powers - much the same way that Holy Symbols and Wands are.

The ability mod section from the weapons/implements should be removed.  Furthermore, it is a little misleading to call the Weapon/Implement section a "Attacks Bonus" section since Attack Bonus actually means to-hit bonus in 4e.  There are Attack Rolls and Damage Rolls, but it is sort of set up as both at the moment under just a heading of Attack in your character generator.

Suggestions?
1) Remove ability mods from Weapons/Implements
2) Reword the Attack Bonuses section to just Weapon/Implement Section.
3) Weapon/Implements should give bonuses Attack Rolls based on: Proficiency (for weapons), Class, Racial, Magic Enhancement, Feat, Item, Power, Untyped Bonus.
4) Weapon/Implements should give bonuses to Damage Rolls based on: Everything above except for Proficiency.
5) Powers should specify which Weapon/Implement they inherit from.  In addition, I would suggest adding parsing for 1[W] or 2[W] as well.  Powers is where you want to specify the Ability Mod - not Implements.


----------



## silentounce

Tonester said:


> Nice work, but I've noticed that your team is making the same mistake that many of the char sheet/generators are making.
> 
> Weapons should not be tied to ability mods.  Only powers should have ability mods.  Weapons are merely implements for powers - much the same way that Holy Symbols and Wands are.
> 
> The ability mod section from the weapons/implements should be removed.  Furthermore, it is a little misleading to call the Weapon/Implement section a "Attacks Bonus" section since Attack Bonus actually means to-hit bonus in 4e.  There are Attack Rolls and Damage Rolls, but it is sort of set up as both at the moment under just a heading of Attack in your character generator.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 1) Remove ability mods from Weapons/Implements
> 2) Reword the Attack Bonuses section to just Weapon/Implement Section.
> 3) Weapon/Implements should give bonuses Attack Rolls based on: Proficiency (for weapons), Class, Racial, Magic Enhancement, Feat, Item, Power, Untyped Bonus.
> 4) Weapon/Implements should give bonuses to Damage Rolls based on: Everything above except for Proficiency.
> 5) Powers should specify which Weapon/Implement they inherit from.  In addition, I would suggest adding parsing for 1[W] or 2[W] as well.  Powers is where you want to specify the Ability Mod - not Implements.




This is a very good point, especially considering that not all powers add ability modifier to damage.  Wow, thanks for pointing that out, that explains things very clearly.  Heh, WotC should hire you to write the books.


----------



## Tonester

Glad I could help.  Your app is prob my fave and I want to see it perfect!


----------



## silentounce

Tonester said:


> Glad I could help.  Your app is prob my fave and I want to see it perfect!




It's not my app, but thanks!


----------



## Sigs

*Print Format*

Thanks so much for this sheet. It's by far the best I've found anywhere.

One issue that I've run into when using this character sheet is the print layout/format is setup specifically for Europe's A4 standard. While I've been able to change the page setup to Legal (8.5 x 11") and then center things appropriately, the information doesn't fit on the sheet optimally.

I would like to suggest that for the next version or perhaps the version after that you release a version that's configured for the legal (us standard) page size as well as the european A4 standard. This way there would be a bit more page width available for ability and power descriptions, etc.

Again, many thanks for putting such a great sheet together. Character creation went from an hour to 25 minutes with this sheet!

Regards,

Sigs


----------



## GorTeX

Hmm.  when I Change it to 8.5x11, Select 'Fit to 1 page x 1 page' and center horizontally and vertically, the info fits perfectly...


----------



## killjoy

*Dragon Frenzy*

Thanks for the sheet.  It's incredibly helpful.

One thing I noticed.  When you take the Dragon Frenzy feat, it doesn't display the "+2 damage when bloodied" text in the "Benefits when bloodied:" area of CharsheetI.

The Dragonborn racial bonus of "+1 to attack when bloodied" shows up in that area, but not the benefits of the Dragon Frenzy feat.

Thanks for all your work!


----------



## James McMurray

Is there a way through the sheet or Excel to export the data to it can be imported when a new version comes out?


----------



## Zsig

Not sure if it's been said but, it seems that Eladrins are getting a +2 on thievery?


----------



## spullara

*Love the character sheet!*

Just reporting what I think is a bug.  It appears that my 21st level Tiefling Warlock is not getting his Demigod bonuses when I apply them to his Charisma and Intelligence. I'm thinking it might be because those are his racial bonuses as well.

Sam


----------



## spullara

*Here is the fix to the bug I found with Demigod*

Cells BO90 - BO94 need to reference cells K50 and K52.  If you make that change it fixes the bug I was seeing.

Sam


----------



## Stormhound

Really a super sheet, and I always prefer autocalcing sheets to manual fill.

About the only things I find myself wishing are that


The colored backgrounds for the ability score in the favorite powers were colored outlines instead, and
The light yellow editable areas on the sheets didn't print the yellow.

But I figure my Excel-fu is sufficient to unlock the sheet and tweak such things as needed.  Which I'd need to do anyhow, to change the XP progression to the one I'm using.  I look forward to using this one in my campaign...though it was a tough choice with all the options out there.


----------



## killjoy

*Typo: Shield Push*

The text for "Shield Push" feat in the character sheet says:



> Shield Push: Push 1 square to target hit by opportunity attack




This is incorrect.  Shield push actually is only usable in conjunction with an attack granted by the Fighter's Combat Challenge class feature.  That attack is not an opportunity attack.  It is a special Immediate Interrupt attack.

Thanks.


----------



## James McMurray

Can someone more knowledgable in these things please point me to where the underlying code for the sheet is? I'd like to add my own page to it, and will learn the code, but need a pointer to where to start poking around.

Thanks!


----------



## Amurayi

First of: Thanks from us the creators of this little excel sheet for all your help. Withotu your posts and input we would never find all these tiny bugs. We appreciate even the smallest mention of spelling issues. So keep posting if you find issues.

You guys are awesome!

We are working on the release of 1.12 right now. Before we release it here are some answers to earlier posts:

> There are no longer item bonuses to ability scores. That column of boxes could be eliminated.

There are item like "gauntlets of ogre power" which give you an item bonus to str checks for instance.


Some requests to Excel heros out there:

- Is there a way to have fields change the format when you print out the page? We'd like to leave the fields yellow which can be editaed by the user, but would love to see them disapear on print outs.

- We have issues with the D&D logo. Whenever we open an close the file on different PCs and excel version the logo size seems to shrink or enlarge itself. Any idea how to prevent this?


----------



## infocynic

Some ways to solve the bg color issues off the top of my head:
1. Use a background image. Pro: Doesn't print. Con: no conditional formatting.
2. Use conditional formatting with AND([someCell],[otherRules]), and change the value of somecell to false before printing. Pro: works. Con: Only if you remember to change it. 

Any chance 1.12 will be able to handle more powers? Else I'm just going to have to start thinking about hacking it myself, which is a pain if you change anything between versions.


----------



## James McMurray

Amurayi said:


> First of: Thanks from us the creators of this little excel sheet for all your help. Withotu your posts and input we would never find all these tiny bugs. We appreciate even the smallest mention of spelling issues. So keep posting if you find issues.




In that case:

Character Basics: "Addtional Language:" is missing an i.

On the feats page, both instances of "Solider of Fortune" have the d and i transposed.


----------



## Amurayi

> Is it possible to add the "standard adventurers kit" to the equipment section. 

Just write it into the equipment field directly on your char sheet.


> a magical item adds 1W to the total magic dmg done so for magic missle with a staff magical staff implement it would be 14+1d8.

No, see "Magic Weapon" p. 235. It adds 1d6 per enhancement.


>for further info.. the staff of the warmage is a level 3 item with +1
to both atk and dmg.

Only the "Staff of the warmage" adds +1d8 per on a crit.

>How do I set up the multi-weapon damage for exploits (i.e. Twin Strike and Jaws of the Wolf) as a Favorite Power? How do I set Nimble Strike for use with a Hand Axe? is it controlled by DEX (as per the exploit) or by STR (as per the weapon)?

Manually enter the correct damage in the appropriate fields.


> How do I include the AC & Reflex bonus granted by Two-Weapon Defense?

Enter a weapon in slot 1 and 2 of your equipment. You now get a shield bonus on your char sheet 1


> fsnaig
I will try to recreate your problem. SKill Traingin seems to work. Will get back to your with more infos.


>A laid out section on the rituals tab for that would be sweet

As English is not my native language: What exactly do you mean by "laid out"?


>Weapons should not be tied to ability mods. 

We are not tying them to ability mods. We are determining the "Base Attack Bonus" as described on p. 26 and chapter 9 of the PHB. We additionally save the time to force a player to list an ability for every power even tough it's always based on teh same BAB. This is exactly how it works on the official charsheet in the PHB. Here you determine your BAB from the "attack workspace", which is exactly what we have here. It works as intended.

>Any chance 1.12 will be able to handle more powers?

Well not more than in the previous versions. We expanded the extra power sheet fo rnow. We are considering to make this extra sheet also a page where the info gets added automatically if you guys really want this?




Keep the comments coming. Next version will be out on the heroforge website soon!


Anna (Anywhere) & Matthias (Amurayi)


----------



## Amurayi

Version 1.12 will be available on the heroforge website in a few hours....


Thanks to everyone using our sheet and reporting issues shere!



List of changes:

* Version 1.12:* RELEASED 07-07-08
*New features:*
*- Power cards in trading card size!
- Magic item cards in trading card size!
- Initiative card for your char!
- Custom tab - enter everything hot and fancy you find in new non-PHB sources*
- More custom fields for homebrew rules
- Instead of writing 1d8+0 you can write 1d8
- Some fields disapear if you selcet certain options
- You can edit different bonuses of your damage like attack bonus
- Override field for languages
- you can select "no weapon" for your attacks to give you no proficiency
*Design changes:*
- The attack and damage fields are now more organized
- Damage is now split up
- The "Used" box disappears for at-will-powers 
- The ability name colors itself according to at-Will/enc/daily power
- Made at-will powers field smaller and moved them closer to the other powers on page 2 of the sheet
- Removed "Temporary effects" on charsheet III to make space for more powers
*Bug fixes:*
- Minoor Spellling issuez
- Magic cloth armor gives your Dex or Int bonus as it should
- Eldritch Blast can be selected as half-elf power as well
- Nature not a class skill for rogues anymore
- Feats: "Warrior of the Wild" sets the right skills to trained
- Feats: "Weapon Focus Polearm" added
- Feats: "Dragon Frenzy" is indicated on benefits when bloodied
- Feats: "Shield Push" changed description
- Gods: "Avandra" appears on your charsheet if you select her
- 3rd Damage field shows correct value now
- Removed the zeros in the weapon 1 drown-down menu
- Misc bonus for fighters weapon talent appears in both basic attack boxes, not only first one
- Item bonus field for speed can now be edited
- Demigod ability bonuses fixed




* Version 1.13:* TO BE RELEASED
*New features:*
- "Buff" page
- More custom fields for homebrew rules
- Artificer class from Dragon mag
- Updated Warforged race from Dragon mag
*Design changes:*
- At-Will/Enc/Daily Indicator moved to first spot in Favorite Powers
*Bug fixes:*
- Feats bonuses don't stack anymore
*In planning:*
- Auto populating weapon ranges and damage.
- New landscape sheet with bigger fonts and less data

*  NOT A BUG! *
- Skill bonuses for humans and eladrin is already included in the amounts of skill you can choose
- Wizards DO NOT get an extra Utility power with expanded spellbook
- The sheet does not tell you what the power does. YOu have to know this yourself and buy a PHB


*  Known issues: *
- Make sure you scroll up and down in the pop-up menus. You might miss an option you can pick!
- Only point-buy system avaiable
- Minor issues with Open Office
- The yellow fields indicate which fields you cen edit in the charsheet. However these fields will also print yellow on a color printer.
- The charcheets are optimized for DIN A4. If you use US letter make sure you select the "Fit to page" setting in you rprinting window


*  Things we like and probably won't change:*
- Adding the full powers might be a step to far to get in trouble with the WotC legal department. We won't cross this line.
- All PHB Potions are listed in backpack. Just add the number of potions you have next to it. Sell price is per potion. Only because they are listed it doesn't mean you have them. 
- No fields for ammunition is a good thing (Do you REALLY count your shot arrows?)
- No fields for character looks, background or traits. You visualize this in your head anyway. We consider doing an extra "fluff" page in the future though.
- Worshipping a specific god isn't recognized as a prerequisite for the Channel Divinity Feats. This way you can use the Override field for custom gods from other settings.
- Using a "staff" (opposed to a "quarterstaff") does not add a proficiency bonus to a Melee Basic attack power (used with Str). Use the Override field to circumvent this or pick "Quarterstaff" if you do Melee attacks with your staff implement.
- "Charsheet page 1": "Class powers" don't list the extra Daily powers Wizards aquire.
- No "Weight" fields. Ask your DM to stop being so anal if he burdens you to keep track of something like this.


----------



## GorTeX

1.12 has 'invalid date' and 'awaiting release' and is not quite available for DL yet.


----------



## James McMurray

It said "a few hours" less than 3 hours ago.


----------



## Wurm1234

Downloaded and checked out the sheet.  Are the power cards supposed to be filled out automatically?  Same question for the magic item cards?  The initiative cards seem to update nicely.

Also, should the damage dice be updating automatically?


----------



## infocynic

Columns X:AD on Attacks should probably be hidden. Damage dice definitely won't update the way it's written; and really the only way you could do that is for [W] attacks; for example, magic missile does not use your weapon's damage dice so unless you put the full information about all powers in, it would be hard. 

That said, making the sheet understand [W] would be a nice touch. It would probably take 15-30 minutes on a good day to write it to parse that in cells E48:Q48 on Attacks. Definitely not going to try that when I'm tired. 

OK, after all that's said and done, I went and did it the next morning. See a couple posts down.


----------



## GorTeX

when your str (or other stat) changes, you have to change the damage line, it doesn't auto update to the new value

Fighter/Cleric, at level 8 took the acolyte power (swap one figher utility power with cleric utility power of same or lower level).  This causes the 'Daily powers' box on Character sheet 2 to display 'N/A'  (powers choosen were unbreakable and Cure serious wounds).  
also, Cure serious does not replace Unbreakable in the Utility Powers box on character sheet 2

Warpriest: under class/path/desitny features box on character sheet 2.  Extra damage action does not round down on the added damage..listed as:
"-Extra Damage Action: Spend AP: You also add +5.5 to the damage dealt by any of your standard action attacks this turn."

Devastating Critical does not add the 1d10 damage to critical hits

If you do add a landscape sheet, please keep the current one as well...I've gotten pretty used to it now.


Added critcals probably should be shown as X+Yd10 not X+Y*1d10


Deadly Axe did not update the crit damage on the ranged basic attack (using a handaxe)..


----------



## Hambot

I really want that extra powers sheet to auto populate using data from the attacks tab, just like the powers on charactersheet1 do.  My level 2 PC already needs extra power spaces, as riposte strike takes 2 slots to enter properly, once for the initial Dex attack and another for the conditional str attack.

What do you mean when you say only point buy supported?  I just type in the rolled numbers into those boxes and everything seems to work... though there is that cell that says the sheet is going to blow up, and my PC didn't have any negative modifiers - was that what you are referring to, that the sheet can't calculate abilities with big negative mods?

Nice new touches - I was starting to get tempted by sheets with power card creators built in.


----------



## Hambot

"Passiv" on the initiative card should read "Passive"


----------



## Amurayi

Wurm1234 said:


> Are the power cards supposed to be filled out automatically?  Same question for the magic item cards? Also, should the damage dice be updating automatically?




No this is not built in yet. This seems to be a popular demand though...



Wurm1234 said:


> Also, should the damage dice be updating automatically?




No, you will never see this as we would have to programm all powers which we will not do to avoid legal issues. You still need the PHB to enter all data.


----------



## Amurayi

Hambot said:


> What do you mean when you say only point buy supported?




Well I guess since we added the Override fields to circumvent the POintbuy method our former statement isn't correct anymore


----------



## infocynic

GorTeX said:


> when your str (or other stat) changes, you have to change the damage line, it doesn't auto update to the new value




Unprotect the attacks sheet. Go to Character Basics and select B64:B69 and copy it to the clipboard. Return to attacks. Find "Strength" in X67. Select that cell and paste. Now instead of seeing Strength: +3 or whatever, you will just see Strength in the dropdowns next to "Bonus ability damage" (You might need to fix any existing ones). Reprotect the Attacks sheet.

Alternatively, scroll down 3 posts and download my fixed version.


----------



## Amurayi

infocynic said:


> Now instead of seeing Strength: +3 or whatever, you will just see Strength in the dropdowns next to "Bonus ability damage" (You might need to fix any existing ones). ....By including the "+3" or whatever, the sheet was trying to look up that exact phrase "Strength: +3" versus another table where it was using your CURRENT strength, so it couldn't actually find the value you had previously entered.




Guess to avoid this issue in teh future we will switch to a version where you only see thename of the ability bonus. What do you think?


----------



## infocynic

Amurayi said:


> Guess to avoid this issue in teh future we will switch to a version where you only see thename of the ability bonus. What do you think?



Yep, that's exactly what my fix does and it works fine at least in my very limited testing (Excel 2003).

Also, in English, I think "Bonus Damage Ability" makes a little more sense. (Or Ability Bonus Damage works about as well, take a poll here or something.)


----------



## infocynic

I made the changes I described above to accomodate changing attribute values. I also updated the sheet to allow [W] in a damage dice expression. This works as follows:
1: You must have a weapon associated with the chosen attack bonus (see also point 3 below).
2: That weapon must be one listed in the PHB with its correct damage value. (This wouldn't be that hard to change later to allow custom weapons.)
3: The Damage Dice row in the Attacks sheet is parsed for x[W] and multiplies that out, so for example, 4[W] where [W] is 2d6 becomes 8d6. If the "weapon" you have chosen for that attack is something without damage (like a Holy Symbol) *or if you did not choose a weapon for that attack bonus*, the expression will come through as x[W] instead with no replacement, allowing you to do the math.
4: If the Damage Dice row contains an expression like 2d4 (say, for Magic Missile), then no replacement is done because there is no weapon.

I have not tested this in OpenOffice. In fact, the only testing I've done is on Excel 2003. 

I can't just give you the formula to place in the damage row because it was getting so ugly and complicated that I needed to do intermediate calculations in another sheet (to the author: I used Transport Attack for this).

So have at it. To the author: I retain no rights to this work and provide it freely to you. Enjoy.


----------



## Stormhound

One pseudo-solution to the yellow background color, since I was (one of?) the ones to complain about it...

Instead of a solid yellow color, perhaps make it a colored outline?  That way, people can still see something when editing (i.e. red box = editable) but it doesn't drink ink when printing.


----------



## Sigs

Circle is misspelled in the the Paladin's "Sacred Cricle" ability.


----------



## James McMurray

James McMurray said:


> Can someone more knowledgable in these things please point me to where the underlying code for the sheet is? I'd like to add my own page to it, and will learn the code, but need a pointer to where to start poking around.
> 
> Thanks!




Bump


----------



## James McMurray

Amurayi said:


> >A laid out section on the rituals tab for that would be sweet
> 
> As English is not my native language: What exactly do you mean by "laid out"?




Sorry about that. I just meant formatted, like with slots for each type or something.


----------



## infocynic

James McMurray said:


> Bump



Unprotect any sheet to see the formulas being used. Some calculations are done in intermediate sheets, which are hidden. If you're not proficient with Excel, it's not going to be especially easy, since a lot of the formulas get involved quickly. I thought it would be trivial to get it to parse damage dice for [W] and replace it ... and that took about 2-3 hours, and I'm very experienced in Excel programming. Adding a powers page to populate the attacks page for you (which is what everyone wants to do) is probably not too bad, although you'll either have to ditch and replace the entire attack bonus section or manually specify it for each power, since trying to figure out which attack bonus is based on which attribute would not be a pretty calculation, and you could have multiple, for example if you have two different magic weapons.


----------



## James McMurray

Thanks! 

I'm not looking to do anything too major. I've got a powers sheet / reference I use already that I want to automate as much as possible. I'll mostly just be using skill modifiers, defense, and the like. Those were easy to find, but if possible I'd like to at least have the names of the powers automated. If not, I can always cut and paste.


----------



## James McMurray

Removing the Expanded Spellbook feat clears the spells from the powers known, but doesn't set the corresponding flag to FALSE in column D of Powers Known.


----------



## Arbanax

Is their a faq or something for this sheet, I have tried working through the example sheet on the warlord but when it comes to filling out the section on attacks I don't get the desired outcome at the end.  Its clear to me that filling it in isn't so clear...I seem to keep getting stuck on this part.  

Also where do you fill in things like Channel Divinity for the cleric?  I am trying to update the free characters that came with the Worldwide D&D day but so far I'm just not getting it.  Excel newb I'm afraid.  

Thanks 

Ab


----------



## Arbanax

Ok just to fill in a bit more info I seem to be specifically coming unstuck in filling out the right spaces for the basic attacks and then the powers section below it.  Out of interest, how do you fill in the section that are not highlighted like "effect" etc?  I can see this saving me a lot of time if I can only figure out how you're supposed to use it.  

thanks 

Ab


----------



## infocynic

Arbanax said:


> Ok just to fill in a bit more info I seem to be specifically coming unstuck in filling out the right spaces for the basic attacks and then the powers section below it.  Out of interest, how do you fill in the section that are not highlighted like "effect" etc?  I can see this saving me a lot of time if I can only figure out how you're supposed to use it.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Ab



0. Please don't double-post. 
1. Create an attack bonus for each Ability / Weapon combination that you attack with. For a cleric, you might have Strength / Mace, Wisdom / Holy Symbol, Strength / Javelin. If you cross-classed Wizard and took Scorching Burst, then you might have Intelligence / Wand as another.
--1a. Select the weapon or implement type at the top right under "Attack Bonus". If you want, give it a name, for example, a fighter could have an axe named "Great Cleaver"... it's just for flavor. 
--1b. If the weapon or implement has a magic item bonus (+1 to +6 unless you're using custom things not in the PHB), add that next
--1c. Select the ability that you use with attacks based on this weapon or implement. So for the Mace and Javellin, this would be Strength, and for the Holy Symbol, Wisdom. If you have a multiclass wizard feat, then you would have one that uses Intelligence with the Implement you chose.
--1d. If you have a feat that gives you +1 or more to attack rolls (these are very rare) and that feat would apply to this attack, enter that bonus under ability.
--1e. The Misc bonus is calculated for you. It's usually 0 unless you're a fighter with a weapon talent that applies. If it's wrong, you can override it in the last yellow box.
--1f. The sheet adds up all the bonuses including the proficiency bonus for the weapon (assuming you ARE proficient) and comes up with a Base Attack Bonus. For example, a level 1 fighter who chooses 1-handed weapons as his class feature, wields a battleaxe, and has a Strength +3, would be at +6 for a Strength / Battleaxe attack. If that same fighter grabbed a Maul, it would only be +5 because the Maul is 2-handed. If this number doesn't look right, check your earlier steps.

2. Define attacks. You will have one attack for basic melee, one attack for basic ranged, and up to 5 powers, which covers MOST level 1 characters. Higher-level characters should emphasize listing powers they use most often.
---2a. Select the name of the power. If you entered your powers earlier, they will be in the drop-down now.
---2b. Select the attack bonus that applies. You just created attack bonuses for various situations, use the one that fits with this attack. Is this a Strength attack like Priest's Shield? Select your Strength/Mace attack bonus. Is this a Wisdom attack like Lance of Faith? Select your Wisdom/Holy Symbol attack bonus. The sheet fills in the base attack bonus in the white cell below the defense.
---2c. Select the defense that the attack is against. See the PHB for the definition of your attack if you don't recall. 
---2d. If for any reason the attack bonus for this attack doesn't match up with what you think it should (unlikely), you can enter an override in the yellow here. 
---2e. Enter your damage dice. For weapon attacks, you need to look up the weapon value (Mace is 1d8) [or use the modified version I posted earlier, but I'm assuming for now you're using the official version]. For non-weapon attacks, the damage is usually part of the power description, like Lance of Faith is 1d8 or Turn Undead is 1d10. Enter just the part that's "[x]d[y]" here.
---2f. If you have a damage bonus from the power, from a feat or otherwise (racial, class, perhaps) then enter that bonus next. Don't enter things like +3 for Strength here, the sheet will take care of that next. For example, if there were a power that said "Deal 1[W]+2+Strength modifier damage" you would put that 2 in the damage bonus field.
---2g. Select the ability to deal extra damage based on, or none if there is no extra damage (for example, Ranger's Twin Strike is 1[W] but does not add ability modifier damage). 
---2h. The sheet will caclulate the damage expression (e.g., 1d8+4 for Lance of Faith if you have 18 WIS). If it looks wrong, you can check your work or enter an override. If you enter an override, give the whole damage expression like 1d10+3.
---2i. The sheet will calculate the critical damage (= max all dice), including any "High Crit" bonuses that apply. If this isn't right, check your work or enter an override which can either be a single number or an expression (the only time you would have 1d8 or 1d6 etc in the crit expression is when you have a high crit or magic weapon).
---2j. Enter the keywords for the attack from the PHB. These don't impact the damage or attack calculations but are important to know.
---2k. Enter the range, such as Melee, or 10/20 for a thrown javelin, or 5 for Lance of Faith, or Close Burst 2 for Turn Undead
---2l. Enter the target, such as "One creature" or "All undead in burst", etc. See the PHB if unsure.
---2m. Under effect, give the text of the power for Hit (not for effect, slightly confusing but such is life). If there is no effect beyond damage, you don't need to list anything here. For Lance of Faith you might put "Radiant damage. One ally I can see gains +2 power bonus to next attack vs. the target".
---2n. Select the Action type (Standard, move, minor) and the Power Type (At-will, Encounter, Daily). See the PHB if unsure. Last, enter a PHB reference page so you can go look it up again if you have any questions during play.


----------



## yu gnomi

The versions of the sheet that I have downloaded, including 1.12, do not seem to support Paragon multi-classing. Or at least, the Eladrin Warlord/Wizard I was creating was unable to select wizard powers at 11th and 12th level after taking the 4 required feats.

Do any of the versions support Paragon multi-classing?


----------



## Arbanax

HI infocynic and first of all thanks for answering my question in such detail.  I am working through your answers.  First off, why under basic attack am I getting the sheet giving me n/a under damage.  I have put in the right value in the field damage dice?  

Also I am getting the message use critical overide?  is it because I've made a mistake somewhere?  

I will work through the rest shortly...family has arrived etc 

thanks 

Ab


----------



## infocynic

Post what you have done so far and I'll take a look. You probably have to zip it first or it will be too big.


----------



## Arbanax

INfocynic I've emailed you from here since i don't have a way to get your email otherwise, pm or email back the address you want me to zip it to you.  

Thank you.  I appreciate the help. 

Ab


----------



## Stonesnake

Love the new version 1.12, but I found a semi-large bug.

The Initiative Cards have the Passive Arcana and Nature pointing to the AC and giving that value. I can probably fix this if I know what I should change those cells to, otherwise these cards can't really be used as is right now.

Also on the Attacks tab you have all the formulas and such on the right side un-hidden (probably a mistake).

Also as a note you should have an area on the sheet for the sex of the character (male/female) as that is usually found on these sheets.

But I love the sheet! Wish you had more room for the Power effects on the 1st page, or at least make the font smaller as it's impossible to fit the "full text" inside the area you have for any one power. Thanks!


----------



## James McMurray

Stonesnake said:


> Love the new version 1.12, but I found a semi-large bug.
> 
> The Initiative Cards have the Passive Arcana and Nature pointing to the AC and giving that value. I can probably fix this if I know what I should change those cells to, otherwise these cards can't really be used as is right now.




=SArcana+10
=SNature+10


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

I do not know if this has been noted.  But when you chose a magic bonus on the attacks page it does not populate the enhancement bonus to the damage for the weapon.


----------



## spullara

It would be really great if it had support for calculating opportunity attacks for you.


----------



## ra-punzel72

There is only one real issue for me: no update possibility. I have done a similar sheet for 3.5 (which was a real burden because of the much more complex rules and calculations) and have solved it with three input pages.

1. Charakter Data: In this page you used only one column for input and selection. Copy and paste just this one column to a newer version.

2. Weapon Data: choose weapons, damage, modifier, type and so on
Copy the "table" with the input fields to the new version

3. Items. Same as Weapon Data.

So a update was only to copy one column and two tables.
It would be great if there would be something similar in this GREAT GREAT sheet 

PS: Yes, i have donated


----------



## Arbanax

*Where am I going wrong*

In an effort to better use this wonderful excel sheet I've been posting on these boards.  Infocynic who'se been helping suggested I post up the sheet where I've got to because some values are not coming out correctly so here is the sheet's progress so far, helpful comments appreciated.  

Ab


----------



## infocynic

Arbanax said:


> In an effort to better use this wonderful excel sheet I've been posting on these boards.  Infocynic who'se been helping suggested I post up the sheet where I've got to because some values are not coming out correctly so here is the sheet's progress so far, helpful comments appreciated.
> 
> Ab



You're getting NA for damage because your ability score selected in the dropdown (Charisma +1) doesn't match any of your actual ability scores (you have charisma +2 currently). Given that you're using a Ranged basic attack, you should put Dexterity in there for Bonus Ability Damage. The Melee basic basic attack should be using Strength. Careful Strike does not use ability damage and should be set to "no bonus". When you put in Hit & Run and other powers, you can put in Strength or Dexterity, depending on whether it's melee or ranged. All ranger powers that I know of either use Strength (Hit and Run), Dexterity (Nimble Strike), or no ability (Careful Strike, Twin Strike) for bonus damage. 

Note that there is a bug in 1.12 relating to weapon proficiencies, so you're not actually going to be at +5 to attack with that bastard sword. I'll post a corrected version 1.12c later today hopefully.


----------



## infocynic

Version 1.12c (or c.2 or something)

FIXED: Weapon proficiencies were using your simple melee proficiency for all weapons. Sadly, you're no longer all proficient with Bastard Swords.
CHANGED: Adding an "magic item bonus" to your weapon will cause that number to be picked up and added in with [W]. The "bonus damage" field will not be multiplied by the number of [W]s, so if your level 21 rogue had a +4 dagger and used Sly Flourish, you could put your charisma modifier in the bonus damage (say +6 for example), and just 2[W] for the damage dice. The damage field would calculate 2(1d4+4)+6+DEXMOD = 2d4+8+6+DEXMOD. 

Worksheets changed: Attacks, Transport Attack.

(Note to author: the racial and class weapon proficiencies [for specific weapons, like the Rogue or Wizard] are not being done well and will become a nightmare to deal with when additional rulebooks are available. I would recommend expanding the table on Race/Class Overview into a full grid that has a list of the weapons, one per row, and TRUE/FALSE for racial/class proficiency... this would just be an override in case you weren't proficient with a specific class of weapons (Dwarf Rogue isn't proficient with Military Melee but is still proficient with Throwing Hammer)... I can provide an example if this is unclear).


----------



## Arbanax

Man you are good, thanks for pointing that out...there are so many options but I think I'm getting the hang of it.  Cheers mate.

Ab


----------



## James McMurray

infocynic said:


> Version 1.12c




It doesn't look like the damage bonus field (I42 on Attacks) is getting added in. For instance, if I put 3d8 into the damage field and 5 into the bonus damage, my calculated damage is still 3d8 (24 crit).

Also, shouldn't the magic item bonus add itself to the damage as well as the attack?


----------



## infocynic

James McMurray said:
			
		

> It doesn't look like the damage bonus field (I42 on Attacks) is getting added in. For instance, if I put 3d8 into the damage field and 5 into the bonus damage, my calculated damage is still 3d8 (24 crit).
> 
> Also, shouldn't the magic item bonus add itself to the damage as well as the attack?




Fixed the first bug at about 12:30 Eastern Daylight Time and uploaded a new version to the 1.12c post above. The second bug is a little trickier because it relies on assumptions now... but it seems like a safe assumption, which is "If you are attacking with a power that deals damage based on the weapon (i.e., your damage dice includes a [W] and your attack points to a weapon that has a damage expression like 2d6), then the magic item bonus for that weapon is multiplied by the number in front of [W]; else, the magic item bonus for that attack bonus is counted exactly once."

Thus if you have a +2 holy symbol, an attack that deals 3d8+WIS will show up as 3d8+2+WIS.


----------



## James McMurray

Thanks!


----------



## James McMurray

The utility spell "Necrtic Web" is misspelled.


----------



## GorTeX

infocynic said:


> . but it seems like a safe assumption, which is "If you are attacking with a power that deals damage based on the weapon (i.e., your damage dice includes a [W] and your attack points to a weapon that has a damage expression like 2d6), then the magic item bonus for that weapon is multiplied by the number in front of [W]; else, the magic item bonus for that attack bonus is counted exactly once."




The magic item bonus only ever get's added to damage once..it is not multiplied by the number in front of the [W]

A +2 longsword (1d8) used in a power that does 3[W] would do 3d8+STR+2  it would not be 3d8+STR+6.

(only the damage dice are 'multiplied' never any of the damage modifiers)


----------



## infocynic

Version 1.12d:

Changes vs. the original 1.12c:
* If you have a magical item bonus applied to the attack bonus selected for an attack, that bonus is added to your damage expression.


----------



## WolfStar76

My Fey Pact warlock is distressed to see that the power cards don't allow the selection of "CHA" in the ability box.


----------



## Zvenn

the link on the first page for version 1.12 seems to be broken (or i cant get it to open for some reason) i have version 1.10 and love it and was hoping to get ahold of 1.12 since it sounds like alot of nice new fixes were added


----------



## infocynic

You can just download the 1.12d linked a couple posts up. It's the official 1.12 with some modifications to allow you to use [W] as a damage die value and to calculate bonuses to damage from magic weapons automatically.


----------



## MwaO

*Living Realms Preview document*

They just published a preview to Living Realms with Genasi, Drow, and Swordmage(as well as benefits for being from a particular region) 
here

The download preview material contains the necessary information. Will that be adopted?


----------



## James McMurray

I'm working on adding a database to the sheet, so powers' effects can be auto-calculated for the character. Thread here.


----------



## stripes

On v1.12 how do I get my custom powers to show up on my "most used" powers list (char sheet#1)?    I want to have Illusory Ambush (from dragon 364) as an encounter power, and of corse I want the encounter powers on page#1!

Is it doable?


----------



## infocynic

stripes said:


> On v1.12 how do I get my custom powers to show up on my "most used" powers list (char sheet#1)?    I want to have Illusory Ambush (from dragon 364) as an encounter power, and of corse I want the encounter powers on page#1!
> 
> Is it doable?



Setup attacks on the attacks sheet after selecting powers on the power sheet. Up to 5 attacks will appear on your character sheet, plus the 2 basic attacks. I don't know if the material from Dragon 364 is in the sheet--offhand I don't think it is, but I'm not 100% sure. In that case you will just have to choose some other power and type in the effect for I. Ambush--since you type in the effects anyway, it's not a huge deal. 

@Authors: You might add a way to override power names as a simple way to allow custom powers.


----------



## Rerednaw

*Please add Cha to Power Cards*

Using version 1.12  Nice sheet!  

Just one suggestion. I seem to be unable to have Cha in the ability field for the power card sheet. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

Love the sheet and keep up the good work.  My friends and all use it.  Its been a great tool for us.

I had one thing that I noticed that needs to be fixed.  I saw a +1 to AC racial bonus for Gnome.  Not sure if this was a carry over from the old 3.5 days but do not believe its supposed to be there.

Also not that anyone else might like this.  But I was wondering if you could keep the Basic Melee and Ranged attacks on the 1st page and then move some of the stuff from the 2nd page to the 1st.  Then have all of the powers when chosen auto populate and calculate on a separate powers sheet.  That is basically how I function now.  front page character sheet and a separate sheet for all the powers.

Either way I will use what you have regardless.  Just wanted to see how others might feel as well.

Keep up the good work


----------



## James McMurray

Mithreinmaethor said:


> Also not that anyone else might like this.  But I was wondering if you could keep the Basic Melee and Ranged attacks on the 1st page and then move some of the stuff from the 2nd page to the 1st.  Then have all of the powers when chosen auto populate and calculate on a separate powers sheet.  That is basically how I function now.  front page character sheet and a separate sheet for all the powers.




Check out this thread. I'm at this moment working on adding that to the sheet.


----------



## MwaO

Not sure if the same person is responsible for the newest version of the sheet(the one with the FR preview information), but it seems a little buggy now in the skill area.

I took Pact Initiate, it didn't give me an extra skill like it used to do.

Baldur's Gate regional didn't give me the correct skill access. Most of the regions seemed to mess this up. When I took BG with a Paladin, it put Thievery into my class skill access instead of Streetwise.


----------



## Arbanax

HI all, Infocynic, don't know if this has come up (it would great if there was a faq somewhere since I can't pay to search this thread) but how do you fill in the weapons section under equipment.  I've got everything else in just great, but the drop down is blank and I can't type in my weapon choices?  

Thanks mate, the sheet is brilliant, once you get the hang of it just brilliant. 

Thanks 

Ab


----------



## infocynic

Arbanax said:


> HI all, Infocynic, don't know if this has come up (it would great if there was a faq somewhere since I can't pay to search this thread) but how do you fill in the weapons section under equipment.  I've got everything else in just great, but the drop down is blank and I can't type in my weapon choices?
> 
> Thanks mate, the sheet is brilliant, once you get the hang of it just brilliant.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ab



If it makes you feel better, I didn't know, but I looked for you.  

If you give your weapon a NAME under Attacks (by the attack bonus), for example, you could name your shortsword "Sting" or your longbow "Steve's Longbow" or your greataxe "Axe of DOOM!!!", then these names will show up in the Weapon 1 dropdown.

The weapon 2 and 3 fields are free entry (probably a bug to be corrected later). 

To the authors: These fields may also benefit from having the error message supressed (this feature could be used elsewhere in place of seperate override fields): In Excel 2003, go to Data -> Validation and then click the Error Alert field and clear the checkbox. This will allow users to use the dropdown or type any other value they'd like. Another step I'd take with these is the create a separate list (hidden somewhere) that checks for blank weapon names and copies the weapon/implement choice as the option then. For example, if I have a Dagger but don't give it a name like "Pointy Thing", then Dagger would be placed in this hidden list, and then use that hidden list for data validation purposes.


----------



## Arbanax

Man you are good, thanks

Ab.


----------



## Obryn

James McMurray said:


> Check out this thread. I'm at this moment working on adding that to the sheet.



I very much look forward to this. 

-O


----------



## James McMurray

With any luck it'll be done by Monday, but more likely Wednesday. I was hoping to have it done by today, but parsing all the possible permutations of keywords turned out to be more than I'd bargained for. I'd actually expected the conversion of [W] to be more work, but it was pretty straightforward.

Speaking of [W], it'll also handle [OHW] for off hand weapon damage, unless someone has a better idea than creating a new tag?


----------



## dburras

Thanks for this great tool.  Best one I've found so far.  One thing I noticed is that both Passive Arcana and Passive Nature on the Initiative card both appear to point to AC instead of the normal check bonuses.  I may have missed a fix in previous posts, so if there is one if someone wouldn't mind passing it on, I'd greatly appreciate it.  Otherwise it's been a great tool, keep up the good work!


----------



## zerotkatama

Half-elves can't access the Human and Elf paragon level racial feats (Action Recovery and Running Shot) like they should be able to.


----------



## James McMurray

dburras said:


> Thanks for this great tool.  Best one I've found so far.  One thing I noticed is that both Passive Arcana and Passive Nature on the Initiative card both appear to point to AC instead of the normal check bonuses.  I may have missed a fix in previous posts, so if there is one if someone wouldn't mind passing it on, I'd greatly appreciate it.  Otherwise it's been a great tool, keep up the good work!




Unprotect the sheet and change them to

=SArcana + 10
=SNature + 10


----------



## Drabix

v1.12 bug.  Weapon proficiency for a wizard is wrong.  Looks like cell V154 on Class overview sheet is referencing the rogue list instead of the wizard list.  I haven't noticed this mentioned in this thread.


----------



## GorTeX

str 8 character wielding a dagger is shown to do 1d4 damage on a basic melee attack. This should be 1d4-1


----------



## James McMurray

My modified version with a powers database is up and running. The thread is here.


----------



## infocynic

GorTeX said:


> str 8 character wielding a dagger is shown to do 1d4 damage on a basic melee attack. This should be 1d4-1



Confirmed bug in 1.12d. Unhide Transport Attack and change C4 to =IF(OR(NOT(C6),ISERROR(C13)),Attacks!E40,C13)&IF((C10+C11)<>0,IF(C12,"+","")&(C10+C11),"")

(The only actual change in this formula is changing that > near the end into a <>). 

Copy this formula in E4, G4, etc. Rehide Transport Attack. Since it's a minor bug that affects only a few few users (who actually makes attacks at -1? Wizards making OAs maybe? ), I'm not going to post a corrected version.


----------



## Pblade

Here's an odd bug - 

As a exercise in seeing changes over time, I was walking through the Teleporter in the newest Character Concepts article.  Upon hitting 17th level, I couldn't see Bewitching Whispers as an option to swap out.  It *does* show up as a 23rd level option, however.  I don't see why the formula is doing this.

Oh, and I'm just curious why these sheets are saved as spreadsheets instead of templates?  These seem a prime choice for them.

Thanks to everyone who whipped this up.  I'm actually using the 2007 compatibility patch on Excel 2k, and the only weirdness is having to tweak conditional formatting twice to make it stick.


----------



## aarduini

*class over ride*

I love this sheet. i love the fact that you can add powers now, but I still can't add a custom class. Can you activate the class override?


----------



## dburras

James McMurray said:


> Unprotect the sheet and change them to
> 
> =SArcana + 10
> =SNature + 10




Thanks!


----------



## infocynic

aarduini said:


> I love this sheet. i love the fact that you can add powers now, but I still can't add a custom class. Can you activate the class override?



The problem with that is that your class and race both matter for a lot -- skills, feats, weapon proficiencies, etc. While it would be possible certainly, it would be difficult with the way it's currently setup to achieve what you really want. I'm hoping v 1.13 isn't too far off, and if that doesn't have the changes that would be needed to accomplish that, I can probably hack it together in a couple days. I don't want to modify v. 1.12 any further because making those race/class changes would be drastic. The race override that's there now doesn't even really work, since for example, I selected Elf in the drop-down and then put Cylon in the override. On the feats tab, I can still select Elven Precision. 

I suppose it comes down to, do you want to have to use overrides for everything, or would it be possible (I think so) to add a sheet where you can add custom race / class info. Long-term I think the latter is better, especially since it will make it a lot easier to add races/classes from splats. It just takes a complete overhaul of the system, nothing major.


----------



## Thordain

I don't see Genasi as an option in the newest sheet (12d). Can this be added?


----------



## Vehementi

I guess the OP has stopped updating this?  Has somebody taken it over for him?


----------



## infocynic

Vehementi said:


> I guess the OP has stopped updating this?  Has somebody taken it over for him?




I wouldn't say that. I've been in contact with the OP within the past 2 weeks and I would expect another version before too long. Can't give any clue as to when... I don't have anything to go on but a hunch. The OP was just asking about some of the changes I made.

If we don't have version 1.13 by Monday I will try to make 1.12e with some of the minor changes since 1.12d (fix Wizard proficiencies, fix negative modifiers on damage, fix half-elf feat selection [maybe, this is a bit of a mess], add Genasi). Since I won't be starting until Monday, don't expect it until Wednesday maybe. 

Things I won't fix in 1.12e: custom class, power swap bug (I've never looked at this code and am afraid to!), FR regional stuff (most of how I want to do this can't be done in the current version without major changes)

I don't like to make a lot of major changes when it's been a while since a new version because it makes it hard for the OP to merge them back into this fine tool.


----------



## Mirtek

infocynic said:


> I wouldn't say that. I've been in contact with the OP within the past 2 weeks and I would expect another version before too long. Can't give any clue as to when... I don't have anything to go on but a hunch. The OP was just asking about some of the changes I made.
> 
> If we don't have version 1.13 by Monday I will try to make 1.12e with some of the minor changes since 1.12d (fix Wizard proficiencies, fix negative modifiers on damage, fix half-elf feat selection [maybe, this is a bit of a mess], add Genasi). Since I won't be starting until Monday, don't expect it until Wednesday maybe.
> 
> Things I won't fix in 1.12e: custom class, power swap bug (I've never looked at this code and am afraid to!), FR regional stuff (most of how I want to do this can't be done in the current version without major changes)
> 
> I don't like to make a lot of major changes when it's been a while since a new version because it makes it hard for the OP to merge them back into this fine tool.



Sounds great enough. Could you also add the swordmage into 1.12e or will that be too much work? I know you are all doing this with your precious free time, so I don't want to seem to demand too much. If it's too much, just don't do it


----------



## infocynic

Mirtek said:


> Sounds great enough. Could you also add the swordmage into 1.12e or will that be too much work? I know you are all doing this with your precious free time, so I don't want to seem to demand too much. If it's too much, just don't do it



We don't really have a full set of powers for the swordmage yet, unless I'm behind by another article or something... last I knew we had a limited set of lvl 1-3 powers... I suppose I can add it as a class though, but gah, custom weapon proficiencies are a pain in the....


----------



## Bob4E

*Feat: Light Step*

Haven't seen this posted yet, so just in case.  I'm using v1.12 of the character sheet and added the feat called "Light Step" to my character.  This should add  +1 to Acrobatics _and_ Stealth (in the Feat Column of the main character page).   Stealth is not being updated with  auto-update.  You can manually enter the value though...


----------



## Anywhere

Vehementi said:


> I guess the OP has stopped updating this?  Has somebody taken it over for him?




Sorry for this long time without a massage from us.
We had a lot of trouble the last weeks but it seems that this week will be quite and I get the time to work out the newest version of our sheet based on the changes made by infocynic - thanks for invest your freetime to the sheet. 
I hope the changes are finished until Thursday - I had many changes in the background, so that it might be easier to add new races and classes.
so please have a little bit patience with me.

Lia


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

Keep up the good work.  

Just want you to know that we appreciate it.


----------



## Aloïsius

Mithreinmaethor said:


> the good work.



This is an understatement. 
This is awesome work !


----------



## fsnaig

Anywhere said:


> Sorry for this long time without a massage from us.
> We had a lot of trouble the last weeks but it seems that this week will be quite and I get the time to work out the newest version of our sheet based on the changes made by infocynic - thanks for invest your freetime to the sheet.
> I hope the changes are finished until Thursday - I had many changes in the background, so that it might be easier to add new races and classes.
> so please have a little bit patience with me.
> 
> Lia



You folks have the most full-featured spreadsheet out there. I have looked at all of the others on the web, and yours is clearly the best.

fsnaig


----------



## Mirtek

I just want to add my voice to the praise of your sheet.

So far I never used any automatic character sheet before during 3.x but now I don't to manually fill a sheet ever again.

Really, the best the WotC char gen can hope for it to be equally good, I can't believe it will be any better than yours


----------



## Ashrem Bayle

BUG:

May or may not have been mentioned yet, but the cleric should get all the armor proficiencies.

Requests:

Also, I understand why you don't want to do this, but I'd LOVE it if the powers auto-populated in the power card sheet.

Another request is a place to put magic item info. As it is, other than using the magic item cards, I don't have anywhere to write down what my magic armor does.

That said, great job!


----------



## James McMurray

Ashrem Bayle said:


> Also, I understand why you don't want to do this, but I'd LOVE it if the powers auto-populated in the power card sheet.




Check here. It's a mod to the Wiesenbad sheet. I don't have power cards filling yet, but there's a quick reference sheet that is good as a combat tracker, and it fills in your powers, including your stats for them. Power Cards are on the way.



> Another request is a place to put magic item info. As it is, other than using the magic item cards, I don't have anywhere to write down what my magic armor does.




The quick view page also has slots to put items and check off when you've used them. They don't auto-fill though, you have to enter them manually.

If you download it, you may want to wait until tomorrow afternoon to start putting a character in. I should have another version up with a few bug fixes. It'll also properly handle uses per day for half-elf dilettante powers and powers you get from feats. I'm also adding in effects you get from feats. For instance, if you have the Astral Fire feat, all of your fire and radiant powers will have the damage already added in for you.


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

Clerics only get Cloth, Leather, Hide and Chainmail armor proficiencies.  

My copy of 1.12d shows all of those except Cloth which everyone has so not a big deal if it doesnt show.  So not sure what you think they are missing?




Ashrem Bayle said:


> BUG:
> 
> May or may not have been mentioned yet, but the cleric should get all the armor proficiencies.
> 
> Requests:
> 
> Also, I understand why you don't want to do this, but I'd LOVE it if the powers auto-populated in the power card sheet.
> 
> Another request is a place to put magic item info. As it is, other than using the magic item cards, I don't have anywhere to write down what my magic armor does.
> 
> That said, great job!


----------



## cyberlemur

*You saved me a lot of grief*

In my experience, the worst thing about D&D 4 is character generation. Your work has not only saved me a lot of time, it has helped me learn how to make characters and to interpret some of the rules. I appreciate all the time you put into this. Thanks.


----------



## Amurayi

Hey everyone,

due to the fact that we can't change the topic of the threads anymore and that this thread grew really really big we will continue the discussion about this project here:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4418636#post4418636

Please post any comments on the new thread. Thanks!


Wiesbaden Charsheet Team


----------

